# “Flat Earther” Justin is an Uber/Lyft driver YOHB?



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

A flat-earther who witnessed this week's SpaceX launch says it was a hoax - and that Elon Musk has been 'groomed' to help fool people into thinking intergalactic travel is possible. Justin Harvey, 30, saw the rocket take off from his home in Orlando, Florida, on Tuesday but is convinced the craft ended up landing in the Atlantic Ocean.

He thinks the launch, and other space exploration, is an elaborate hoax to distract people from the existence of other lands beyond an 'ice ring' that surrounds Earth at the North and South

http://metro.co.uk/2018/02/09/flat-earther-saw-spacex-launch-brands-elaborate-hoax-7301195/

Idiot


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TBone said:


> Idiot
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2018/02/09/flat-earther-saw-spacex-launch-brands-elaborate-hoax-7301195/


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Wow, imagine the conversation one must get into when Justin is their Uber driver?

I can see a nice older couple ordering an Uber after a romantic dinner and an Elton John concert only to have Justin pick them up and start philosophizing. As the older couple is getting close to their home the husband looks at his wife and says "Sorry honey, but after this Uber ride I don't even think 10 V*agra can help me tonight."


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

How can the U.K. Metro take such a condescending tone with Justin? Is there no honor among intellectual equals?


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

TBone said:


> Idiot
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2018/02/09/flat-earther-saw-spacex-launch-brands-elaborate-hoax-7301195/


Lol, y? These people are extremely amusing. Religious people too.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

TBone said:


> Idiot
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2018/02/09/flat-earther-saw-spacex-launch-brands-elaborate-hoax-7301195/


The only thing he can do, probably.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The earth isn't flat, just the surface that we live on is.

One thing you'll note about all rocket launches is that the rockets go up a little bit and then go straight to the side when all of the video camera stop rolling and then right on out to the ocean to crash just like that guy says. No rocket goes straight up, they always tail off shortly after and they always launch from somewhere near the ocean.

If you guys want proof NASA is a fraud just watch this video, where they found 6 of the 7 Space Shuttle Astronauts that supposedly were supposed to be in the shuttle but clearly weren't, still alive and well. Supposedly two of them happened to have a twin that had no birth records. There is nobody ever on those shuttles. Ever.






this is a documentary on a video that a NASA official accidentally sent to a flat earth researcher that shows the raw footage from when Buzz Aldrin and friends faked the Apollo 11 moon mission.






this is a clip where a guy talks about a documentary that Ron Howard did where he says they faked the 69 moon mission but actually did go to the moon in 70, which is hilarious to say the least






here's a video on the harnesses that NASA uses to fake all of the supposed ISS videos using harnesses lol






All you gotta do is look at more videos. No idea what NASA is doing with the billions of dollars they get but they are definitely not going to space.

The official story is that the earth is traveling 1000mph. Do any of you ever feel it ?

Me neither, but if I spin in place 5 times I get dizzy. The reason why ? 'Cause I'm actually moving. Same thing if I roll on the ground 5 times.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Get a large balloon.
Fill it with natural gas from your stove.
Attach a go cam.

You are now ready to view the Earth from the Stratosphere.

Next week : is the Ocean Bottomless ?
Bonus
Is the Moon made of Cheese ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Get a large balloon.
> Fill it with natural gas from your stove.
> Attach a go cam.
> 
> ...


Have you noticed there's a million different photos of earth, supposedly from space ? They never show the same picture, it's all CGI. All those pictures were of a sphere but even Neil Degreasse Tyson now says the earth is pear shaped ? Has the earths surface changed in 5 years ? lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Have you noticed there's a million different photos of earth, supposedly from space ? They never show the same picture, it's all CGI. All those pictures were of a sphere but even Neil Degreasse Tyson now says the earth is pear shaped ? Has the earths surface changed in 5 years ? lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> No rocket goes straight up, they always launch from somewhere near the ocean.


I know what you mean. I just bought a beach house in White Sands, NM.









We see this about 6 times a year in Phoenix. You just have to look to the east. I really don't think it's the Kennedy Space Center in FL.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I know what you mean. I just bought a beach house in White Sands, NM.
> 
> View attachment 203585
> 
> We see this about 6 times a year in Phoenix. You just have to look to the east. I really don't think it's the Kennedy Space Center in FL.


Pretty cool looking chem trails.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The earth isn't flat, just the surface that we live on is.
> 
> One thing you'll note about all rocket launches is that the rockets go up a little bit and then go straight to the side when all of the video camera stop rolling and then right on out to the ocean to crash just like that guy says. No rocket goes straight up, they always tail off shortly after and they always launch from somewhere near the ocean.
> 
> ...


I dont feel it traveling.

But if it Stops . . .

Now . . . did you know an 8.9 quake in Japan shortened days by accelerating the Earths spin ?
As the earthquake in Peru did a few years before ?

There are Many things i could tell you.
But we shall acclimatize you slowly.

Just Remember: Polar Shift NOT Global Warming.
And all the Carbon tax in the world . . . will not change it.
Or gain you sanctuary among the elites.

The North Pole has already moved.
What is Arable Land today
Will be Frozen soon enough.

When the equater shifts
So will deserts


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The official story is that the earth is traveling 1000mph. Do any of you ever feel it ?


Ok, you need a little input. First off, the Earth is rotating at a little over 1037.54mph (24,901 miles divided by 24 hours) only at certain places and certain times. From the Tropic of Cancer, 23.3 degrees to the North through the Equator to the Tropic of Capricorn, 23.3 degrees to the south. The winter and summer solstice (longest and shortest day of the year for the Northern and Southern Hemispheres alike) determine the times of year that this happens. Do you know that on Aug 6 the North and South Poles are actually "traveling" zero mph.

One other fun fact. Do you know that the Earth is smoother than a cue ball in relation to size. Think about that. The circumference of the Earth is nearly 25,000 miles with the highest point on Earth being just under 6 miles. In a mathematical equation that would be
6/24,901 or .00024 of an inperfection. That's the thickness of the white paint on a cue ball.



uberdriverfornow said:


> The official story is that the earth is traveling 1000mph. Do any of you ever feel it ?


I don't either, but if the Earth suddenly stopped rotating you would sure feel it. Depending where you live and time of year you would be launched at nearly 1 1/2 times the speed of sound.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I dont feel it traveling.
> 
> But if it Stops . . .
> 
> ...


There are no poles. There's a reason nobody is allowed to go to the "south pole". Everything in the sky, aside from the "wandering stars(original definition of planets) goes around the North star which sits in the center of the surface of the earth that we live on.

The sun and the moon both go round and round over the surface of the earth that we all live on. The reason there are seasons is 'cause the sun doesn't always follow the same round orbit around the stationary earth, some months it moves up and down which gives different parts of the earth different seasons, colder and hotter in different areas during different times.

There's an app called plane finder that shows all planes movements with the exception of planes leaving from the southern hemisphere, where they disappear from the app about an hour from take off and reappear about an hour from landing in the southern hemisphere. The reason is simple, they don't want you to know the earth surface is flat.

The reason planes currently seem to take the most ridiculous routes is due to the fact that the earths surface is flat. The reason planes take off from south america and go all the way to europe before heading back down to australia is 'cause on the flat earth map it's a straight line.






This is a flat earth map.

https://www.google.com/search?q=fla...-prZAhUSKKwKHTZGBiYQ_AUICigB&biw=1366&bih=637

This is the United Nations logo.

https://www.google.com/search?q=uni...-5rZAhUSS6wKHa7CCgQQ_AUICigB&biw=1366&bih=637

Notice anything similar ?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Pretty cool looking chem trails.


The very first time I saw this when I moved to Phoenix I thought it was the weirdest cloud formation I've ever seen. I was told it's actually a straight line that appears bent through the light of the sunrise along with the curvature of the Earth. After seeing the same thing 5 times a year for the past 35 years I must say I believe it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> There are no poles. There's a reason nobody is allowed to go to the "south pole". Everything in the sky, aside from the "wandering stars(original definition of planets) goes around the North star which sits in the center of the surface of the earth that we live on.
> 
> The sun and the moon both go round and round over the surface of the earth that we all live on. The reason there are seasons is 'cause the sun doesn't always follow the same round orbit around the stationary earth, some months it moves up and down which gives different parts of the earth different seasons, colder and hotter in different areas during different times.
> 
> ...


Im sorry.
Was playing FLAT BASKETBALL . . .


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ok, you need a little input. First off, the Earth is rotating at a little over 1037.54mph (24,901 miles divided by 24 hours) only at certain places and certain times. From the Tropic of Cancer, 23.3 degrees to the North through the Equator to the Tropic of Capricorn, 23.3 degrees to the south. The winter and summer solstice (longest and shortest day of the year for the Northern and Southern Hemispheres alike) determine the times of year that this happens. Do you know that on Aug 6 the North and South Poles are actually "traveling" zero mph.


The earth isn't moving at all. There is nothing that suggests the earth is moving. Nothing at all. You are simply assuming the earth is moving because that's what you're being told.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> One other fun fact. Do you know that the Earth is smoother than a cue ball in relation to size. Think about that. The circumference of the Earth is nearly 25,000 miles with the highest point on Earth being just under 6 miles. In a mathematical equation that would be
> 6/24,901 or .00024 of an inperfection. That's the thickness of the white paint on a cue ball.


You don't know how big earth is because you've never measured it. I don't know how big earth is because I haven't measured it. Every single time you look at the horizon or earth from as high up as you can the horizon is flat. If we lived on a sphere you would see curvage, major curvage. A sphere is curved all around, right ?



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I don't either, but if the Earth suddenly stopped rotating you would sure feel it. Depending where you live and time of year you would be launched at nearly 1 1/2 times the speed of sound.


You don't feel it because you're not moving, it's that simple. Go ask any pilot if they have ever made a calculation based on the movement of the earth underneath them on a 16 hour flight. See what they say. If the earth was moving they would have to make a calculation,



SEAL Team 5 said:


> The very first time I saw this when I moved to Phoenix I thought it was the weirdest cloud formation I've ever seen. I was told it's actually a straight line that appears bent through the light of the sunrise along with the curvature of the Earth. After seeing the same thing 5 times a year for the past 35 years I must say I believe it.


So you're the only person in recorded history to see something like that ? How come everyone else doesn't ? Do you live on a special place on the spinning ball earth ?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You don't feel it because you're not moving, it's that simple. Go ask any pilot if they have ever made a calculation based on the movement of the earth underneath them on a 16 hour flight. See what they say. If the earth was moving they would have to make a calculation,


Yes they do. They have air speed and ground speed indicators. The ground speed indicators take into account the altitude of the aircraft in relation to the circumference of the Earth. If the Earth was flat then there would be no need for a ground speed indicator, because the air speed and the ground speed would be the exact same. Now granted, at an altitude of only 36,000 ft there really isn't that much of a difference. The radius of the Earth is 3963 miles and the radius of the jet at 36,000 ft in relation to the center of the Earth is 3969 miles.

Why don't you research this. Find out the difference in time 2 jets going the exact same speed and both traveling in straight lines. One jet takes off from LA and travels to Singapore and the second jet takes off from Juneau, Alaska and travels to Singapore. Now on your flat map it appears that the Alaska jet must travel about 3,000 miles farther. You will take a dump in your pants when you see the results.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yes they do. They have air speed and ground speed indicators. The ground speed indicators take into account the altitude of the aircraft in relation to the circumference of the Earth. If the Earth was flat then there would be no need for a ground speed indicator, because the air speed and the ground speed would be the exact same. Now granted, at an altitude of only 36,000 ft there really isn't that much of a difference. The radius of the Earth is 3963 miles and the radius of the jet at 36,000 ft in relation to the center of the Earth is 3969 miles.


Lol Okay, here is ground speed.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_speed

Here is air speed.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airspeed

Which one talks about the speed of the earth ?



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Why don't you research this. Find out the difference in time 2 jets going the exact same speed and both traveling in straight lines. One jet takes off from LA and travels to Singapore and the second jet takes off from Juneau, Alaska and travels to Singapore. Now on your flat map it appears that the Alaska jet must travel about 3,000 miles farther. You will take a dump in your pants when you see the results.


Jets taking off in the northern hemisphere going to the northern hemisphere will always take a path up towards the north pole, and that's because the earth isn't a sphere, it's a flat surface. On the flat earth map it's more of a a straight line. You will remember that the shortest distance between two points is a straight line.

Like I said before, planes taking off from the southern hemisphere and going to the southern hemisphere always take a ridiculous path up past europe which makes no sense on a sphere but makes perfect sense on a flat earth surface.

Also, I noticed you stopped trying to counter all the points I raise.

There's something called the law of perspective(or law of vanishing point) which is as objects move away from you they get smaller and smaller until they disappear from view. If you watch a car drive away from you it will get smaller and smaller until it disappears from view. This is the reason we can't see forever, we only have a small amount of percentage of view.

This is why the sun and moon disappear, as they move 40 miles or so away they disappear beyond the horizon, not because they are moving around the fake curvature of the earth, but because we just can't see them.

But if we grab a pair or binoculars they come right back into view. This wouldn't be possible if the sun and moon were going around the fake curvature of the earth. Then when it disappears again we can grab our trusty telescope and bring it right back in, until we can't find anything strong enough to magnify it back into view.

The same experiment can be done to objects going away from you in the ocean.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Lol Okay, here is ground speed.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_speed
> 
> ...


His " alternate dimension" is flat


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yes they do. They have air speed and ground speed indicators. The ground speed indicators take into account the altitude of the aircraft in relation to the circumference of the Earth. If the Earth was flat then there would be no need for a ground speed indicator, because the air speed and the ground speed would be the exact same. Now granted, at an altitude of only 36,000 ft there really isn't that much of a difference. The radius of the Earth is 3963 miles and the radius of the jet at 36,000 ft in relation to the center of the Earth is 3969 miles.
> 
> Why don't you research this. Find out the difference in time 2 jets going the exact same speed and both traveling in straight lines. One jet takes off from LA and travels to Singapore and the second jet takes off from Juneau, Alaska and travels to Singapore. Now on your flat map it appears that the Alaska jet must travel about 3,000 miles farther. You will take a dump in your pants when you see the results.


You can't educate idiots.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> You can't educate idiots.


I hope that our education system hasn't failed others as it has some here.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

The earth is only 6000 years old. Adam and the dinosaurs played parcheesi together. I got turned away from the South Pole last week when I was unable to produce my Bergerbilder i.d. card. I had to buy and scavenge through 400 boxes of Cherios before I could find a replacement.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Blatherskite said:


> The earth is only 6000 years old. Adam and the dinosaurs played parcheesi together. I got turned away from the South Pole last week when I was unable to produce my Bergerbilder i.d. card. I had to buy and scavenge through 400 boxes of Cherios before I could find a replacement.


What's your sign?

Bronze age myths being taught in science class, ugh.

The lunar eclipse is enough to dispel a flat earth theory. The sun sets 2 minutes earlier on the bottom floor of a skyscraper as compared to its upper floor. One can see farther when they climb a ladder.

No reasoning person can believe the earth is flat. Prove it is flat and you'd be the most famous person in the world, maybe ever. You'd put Einstein and Galileo to shame.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> You can't educate idiots.


This thread was for a joke. However, now you can see how people thought of the Earth as flat 600 years ago.



Blatherskite said:


> The earth is only 6000 years old.


Are you kidding me? Moses really didn't part the Red Sea 10,000 years ago? Damn it!!!

The jello scene in The Ten Commandments was my favorite special effects growing up. Oh well, I guess I have to go back to old reliable Linda Blair projectiling split pea soup in The Exorcist as my fav now.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> All those pictures were of a sphere but even Neil Degreasse Tyson now says the earth is pear shaped ?


You sure he wasn't talking about his last date?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol so to some people, when all evidence points to the earth's surface being flat, people think that really means it's a sphere

the problem with the guys that think the earth is flat is that they can only prove that the surface is, nobody has any idea how long or deep it is, it could be infinite for all we know, but the surface is definitely flat, outside of the changes in height due to mountains etc


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Flat earthers are fricken crazy man...

The truth about Map projections is that each projection is better at some things than other things.... all of them distort various aspects of the earth in different ways, because you can't actually flatten the globe...

The peters projections functions perfectly for navigation, while distorting the f'ing crap out of everything... A straight line is in fact a straight line...

While a poly conic projection is very exceptional for a single continent it distorts the ever living crap out of everywhere else on the globe.

I've been from one end of the globe to the other, i have gone from the USA and traveled east until i was back in the USA. I couldn't do that if it was flat now could i?

However Flat earthers have the freedom to be as stupid as they want as long as they arn't hurting anybody...

Because that's what america is really all about... The freedom to say any stupid nonsense you want.

Cause after all.. if it wasn't for the people who say stupid stuff who would we make fun of?

Everyone else is a protected class...


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

uberdriverfornow you only need $150 dollars and a little extra time to prove us all wrong or never speak of a flat earth again.

https://www.wired.com/2009/09/the-150-space-camera-mit-students-beat-nasa-on-beer-money-budget/


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Greater than 75% of murderers ate bread in the 24 hours prior to committing their crimes. Therefore bread is evil.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

What if *D O G *really spelled cat?

Ogre 1984



MoreTips said:


> uberdriverfornow you only need $150 dollars and a little extra time to prove us all wrong or never speak of a flat earth again.
> 
> https://www.wired.com/2009/09/the-150-space-camera-mit-students-beat-nasa-on-beer-money-budget/


I have found indisputable evidence that the world is flat. I can't believe it myself. After painstaking research on the inter web I found a video showing a father and his two teenage children falling off the side of the world plunging to their demise.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...48D9FD471F38BF270D8D48D9FD471F38BF270&PC=APPL


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> What if *D O G *really spelled cat?
> 
> Ogre 1984
> 
> ...


What makes you think you'll fall off the earth if you don't know how long it is and how deep it is ?



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Flat earthers are fricken crazy man...
> 
> The truth about Map projections is that each projection is better at some things than other things.... all of them distort various aspects of the earth in different ways, because you can't actually flatten the globe...
> 
> ...


You can either try to prove that the earth is a sphere through logic or you can just cuss your way to victory. Oops, cussing isn't going to prove anything.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> What makes you think you'll fall off the earth if you don't know how long it is and how deep it is ?


Well, I've traveled to Singapore from both the East Coast and West Coast of the U.S. and have yet to fall off. Once I departed CA headed west and made a stop in Hawaii then on to Singapore. Another time I departed VA headed east and made a stop in Germany then another stop in Kuwait then to Singapore. So I know how long the Earth is. As for depth I've only been about 500 meters underwater and there was still more to go so I can't completely define your "how deep it is". With all that travel I have yet to see the edge of the Earth. It is on my bucket list so if you can point me in the right direction I would be much obliged.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fargle said:


> Greater than 75% of murderers ate bread in the 24 hours prior to committing their crimes. Therefore bread is evil.


100% drank water


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Well, I've traveled to Singapore from both the East Coast and West Coast of the U.S. and have yet to fall off. Once I departed CA headed west and made a stop in Hawaii then on to Singapore. Another time I departed VA headed east and made a stop in Germany then another stop in Kuwait then to Singapore. So I know how long the Earth is. As for depth I've only been about 500 meters underwater and there was still more to go so I can't completely define your "how deep it is". With all that travel I have yet to see the edge of the Earth. It is on my bucket list so if you can point me in the right direction I would be much obliged.


As I stated in an earlier post, if you've ever taken off in the southern hemisphere and gone to the southern hemisphere or even taken off close to the equator and went to the southern hemisphere you would make a ridiculous stop off up in europe instead of a direct flight. This is because since the earths surface is flat it's a straight line through europe. If the earth was a sphere you would not take a ridiculous route, you would stay in the southern hemisphere the entire flight since the shortest distance between two points is a straight line.

Antarctica, as they define it, is a complete and total lie. This is why no regular people are allowed to go there. If you start anywhere and go South, you would hit an ice wall that looks like this.

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/q1mN98EX4Ko/hqdefault.jpg

So unless you've been past that ice wall and seen what's behind it you would have no idea how long or deep earth is nor could you think of possibly falling off of it.

this is what we live in

http://www.favosity.com/uploads/6/9/7/2/6972588/8895798.png?1450905682



MoreTips said:


> uberdriverfornow you only need $150 dollars and a little extra time to prove us all wrong or never speak of a flat earth again.
> 
> https://www.wired.com/2009/09/the-150-space-camera-mit-students-beat-nasa-on-beer-money-budget/


The only time you see curvature of the earths surface is through a concave or fish eye lense or it's cgi'ed. Period. End of story.

All those stupid GoPro cameras serve to do is to show curvature when there is none. Just look at pics take above earth taken from a standard lense and it's flat as a pancake.

The only windows on planes have a fish eye look to em. That's why everything is curved when looking out of em not just earth.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> .... Just look at pics take above earth taken from a standard lense and it's flat as a pancake....


But a pancake is not flat, its round.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> But a pancake is not flat, its round.
> View attachment 204137


I think they mean more like a fruitcake than a pancake.

While I agree everything should be questioned, the question of the shape of our planet has been answered conclusively.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bsliv said:


> I think they mean more like a fruitcake than a pancake.
> 
> While I agree everything should be questioned, the question of the shape of our planet has been answered conclusively.


Are you calling Tyson a liar for saying earth is pear shaped or are all the other people that say earth is a sphere liars ?


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Are you calling Tyson a liar for saying earth is pear shaped or are all the other people that say earth is a sphere liars ?


Listen to Tyson again. "Cosmically speaking, we're practically a perfect sphere."

Antarctica has been circumnavigated. Last year a woman did it solo.

An Australian airline used to send scheduled flights near Antarctica (3 times a week). Currently, an Australian company has sight seeing flights over the area.

The ancient Greeks couldn't leave their continent, much less the atmosphere. The Greeks calculated the size of the earth to within 10% of its actual size.

Research the works of Copernicus and Galileo. Yes, we solved this question many hundreds of years ago.

Put a telescope on a sailboat going out to sea. The last thing you'll see of it is the top of its mast. You might need a telescope.

Speaking of telescopes, I'm a former astrophotographer. http://site.lvhost2.com:82/basii/main.php Using a 235 mm aperture, 2350 mm focal length scope, I can see the surface features of Mars. I have video clips of its rotation. Can't see Jupiter's surface (if it has one) but can see the great red spot rotate. I've seen the moons of Mars, Jupiter and Saturn orbit their planet. We can see comets and asteroids coming at us from a long ways out. We can judge their speed. We can make predictions of if/when they will arrive. I can't believe the millions of astronomers, geologists, and physicists since the enlightenment are trying to fool us.

Can you explain the retrograde path of the outer planets? How about the phases of the moon? Lunar eclipse? Solar eclipse?

I have serious doubts as to whether any intelligent being believes in a flat earth. I do suspect many state absurd notions in order to stimulate conversations.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The earth isn't flat, just the surface that we live on is.
> 
> One thing you'll note about all rocket launches is that the rockets go up a little bit and then go straight to the side when all of the video camera stop rolling and then right on out to the ocean to crash just like that guy says. No rocket goes straight up, they always tail off shortly after and they always launch from somewhere near the ocean.
> 
> ...


When you're in a car traveling 80 mph and you spin 5 times do you get dizzy?
Oh and the moon is sometimes huge and sometimes small like what kind of wizardry is this?
Lol 3rd grade science. 
Go flush yourself down the toilet. Please please you're just using up resources others can benefit from.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> When you're in a car traveling 80 mph and you spin 5 times do you get dizzy?
> Oh and the moon is sometimes huge and sometimes small like what kind of wizardry is this?
> Lol 3rd grade science.
> Go flush yourself down the toilet. Please please you're just using up resources others can benefit from.


We can't feel speed. We feel acceleration or deceleration.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bsliv said:


> Listen to Tyson again. "Cosmically speaking, we're practically a perfect sphere."
> 
> Antarctica has been circumnavigated. Last year a woman did it solo.
> 
> ...


Go through all previous supposed pictures of earth and find me one of an actual pear shaped earth.

Planets used to be called "wandering stars". That was the actual definition before they tried changing the definition of a planet. And that's because that's all they are, stars that wander, and don't circle the North Star.

Again, the earth isn't flat, just the surface we live is, as has been proven, both with our eyes and with physical evidence.

And anyone that says that antarctica is what they say it is but without proof is a liar. Why not just prove it? 'Cause they can't.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Go through all previous supposed pictures of earth and find me one of an actual pear shaped earth.


What part of "practically a perfect sphere" are you not understanding? Pear shaped was a description to help some understand that it is slightly wider below the equator than above the equator. The difference is not perceptible visually.



uberdriverfornow said:


> stars that wander


Are you saying planets in our solar system don't exist? Look through a telescope! Look at the web page I created with photos I took!



uberdriverfornow said:


> Why not just prove it?


It has been, without a doubt (to most). Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. You are the one making extraordinary claims. We can discuss the merits of string theory or dark energy/matter but not of the existence of our universe.

I tried to present the evidence of cosmology to a young earth creationist. He finally said his god created the evidence to fool us. How can you argue with that?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> There's no way this goofball can be serious. I think the same thing about all Flat Earthers. They just thrive on argument for argument's sake.
> 
> There's nothing you can say to convince them because they don't need to be convinced. They know their position is so completely flawed and that it's bound to ignite these kinds of reactions from anyone with any common sense whatsoever.
> 
> You can't really say that about most positions. Usually there will be a few who do agree with you. In this case you can be pretty sure that anyone will disagree so you have an endless stream of people to argue with. It really is that simple. Nobody is this stupid.


Lol Translation: "I can't believe I've been duped but I'll never admit it."


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bsliv said:


> What part of "practically a perfect sphere" are you not understanding? Pear shaped was a description to help some understand that it is slightly wider below the equator than above the equator. The difference is not perceptible visually.
> 
> Are you saying planets in our solar system don't exist? Look through a telescope! Look at the web page I created with photos I took!
> 
> ...


Probably the part where none of the milllions of different pictures of supposed earth have ever showed any pear shaped earth of any kind whatsoever.

Planets are simply objects you see in your telescope. You have no idea whatsoever how far away they are.

As I demonstrated earlier in this threas the horizon is completely flat.

Show me a picture of some real curvature.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Probably the part where none of the milllions of different pictures of supposed earth have ever showed any pear shaped earth of any kind whatsoever.
> 
> Planets are simply objects you see in your telescope. You have no idea whatsoever how far away they are.
> 
> ...


I'm selling some Las Vegas beach side property. (Indian coast)

Only $50 an acre just 10 minutes/10 miles from the strip!


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Probably the part where none of the milllions of different pictures of supposed earth have ever showed any pear shaped earth of any kind whatsoever.
> 
> Planets are simply objects you see in your telescope. You have no idea whatsoever how far away they are.
> 
> ...


Compared to a human, the earth is huge. Evolution has made our eyes for viewing a relatively flat surface. In order to see the curvature and rotation, one must leave the surface.

Why does the southern hemisphere see a different night sky than the northern hemisphere? Because the earth is a sphere. Why do we have day/night. Because the earth rotates. Why do we have seasons? Because the earth orbits the sun at an angle, 23° if I remember right.

Can you reconcile "practically a perfect sphere" not contradicting "pear shaped"? If you can't understand they are not mutually exclusive terms, I don't think I can continue conversing.

When looking at a planet I have a very good idea what I'm looking at and how far away it is.

By holding this dark ages view of the universe, you are missing the awe and wonder of our universe.

Now explain how the phases of the moon work. Explain why a mountaintop remains in sunlight while the valley is in darkness. Explain how a lunar eclipse works. Planets were called wandering stars because of the geocentric earth hypothesis. They are not stars. We figured that out 400 years ago. Science works. We can predict where each planet will be at any given time.

Find a flat area. Put a stick in the ground. Walk away from it. The last thing you'll see is the top of the stick.

The earth is 3/10 of 1% wider than it is tall. Can anyone discern that visually? No. But it can be measured.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bsliv said:


> Compared to a human, the earth is huge. Evolution has made our eyes for viewing a relatively flat surface. In order to see the curvature and rotation, one must leave the surface.
> 
> Why does the southern hemisphere see a different night sky than the northern hemisphere? Because the earth is a sphere. Why do we have day/night. Because the earth rotates. Why do we have seasons? Because the earth orbits the sun at an angle, 23° if I remember right.
> 
> ...


Still waiting for that pear earth picture.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I'm selling some Las Vegas beach side property. (Indian coast)
> 
> Only $50 an acre just 10 minutes/10 miles from the strip!


Try those other guys. Theyll buy anything.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Still waiting for that pear earth picture.


We're done.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bsliv said:


> We're done.


Ya, I didn't think so.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Ya, I didn't think so.


Your illiteracy extends beyond science.


----------



## uberFOOLnAround (Feb 13, 2018)

So I guess we figured out that "Justin" from the article is here on the forum lol.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bsliv said:


> Your illiteracy extends beyond science.


I thought you gave up trying to prove a valid point ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

uberFOOLnAround said:


> So I guess we figured out that "Justin" from the article is here on the forum lol.


Nah, he thinks the earth is flat.

The only thing I can prove is that the surface of earth that we live on is flat.

Nobody knows how long or deep it is.

Perhaps you'd like to be the first person in recorded history to admit feeling the dizzying effects of the earth spinning 1000 mph beneath you ?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Some drivers should not be allowed to drive other people a*round*....


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> Yep all excellent points. Now watch the magic as he dissects each one with completely illogical points and sits back once again getting a hard on waiting to do it all over again. Argument for argument's sake. There is no end.


The problem is when we bust one of his arguments and he continues to spout the same nonsense.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bsliv said:


> The problem is when we bust one of his arguments and he continues to spout the same nonsense.


There's a guy up above who's selling some land. I thought you guys'd be interested.

Let's play Where's Waldo but we'll use earth instead.

https://www.google.com/search?q=ear...ved=0ahUKEwje27nS6aHZAhVK3WMKHQpFDrYQ_AUIESgB

Would someone like to point out exactly which one is the real earth ?

There are plenty to choose from. lol


----------



## uberFOOLnAround (Feb 13, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nah, he thinks the earth is flat.
> 
> The only thing I can prove is that the surface of earth that we live on is flat.
> 
> ...


If you want to believe the earth is flat then I support you 100% mate. It does look flat from way down here doesn't it.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberBeamer said:


> Yep all excellent points. Now watch the magic as he dissects each one with completely illogical points and sits back once again getting a hard on waiting to do it all over again. Argument for argument's sake. There is no end.


You mean like dis?






It's both ROUND AND FLAT!? maybe??? Like our alien ancestors from far far away...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> You mean like dis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol you believe in aliens ? You been watching way too much SciFi channel. Tell us what they look like since they are way too smart to let everyone else see them or to show themselves to everyone. I mean we must be way too advanced for aliens to actually present themselves to us and they have to tippy toe around. Or maybe you believe in Big Foot, the same one that the guy's entire family outed as Big Foot in disguise after he passed away.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol you believe in aliens ? You been watching way too much SciFi channel. Tell us what they look like since they are way too smart to let everyone else see them or to show themselves to everyone. I mean we must be way too advanced for aliens to actually present themselves to us and they have to tippy toe around. Or maybe you believe in Big Foot, the same one that the guy's entire family outed as Big Foot in disguise after he passed away.


Aaaaaactually, that was _tongue-in-cheek. 
_
As in, would not have been surprised if you do.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Aaaaaactually, that was _tongue-in-cheek.
> _
> As in, would not have been surprised if you do.


I'm not the one believing everything people tell me. You brought up aliens clearly because you believe they exist.

https://www.google.com/search?q=NAS...iqLZAhVO12MKHbdPAacQ_AUICigB&biw=1366&bih=637

For those of you that have wondered what the NASA logo really stands for, especially the strange red line coming from off screen. This is your answer.

https://www.google.com/search?q=nas...iqLZAhVR4mMKHV3sB4oQ_AUICigB&biw=1366&bih=637

You'll note it goes right around the white circle that stands for the earths rotation.

Bunch of deceivers.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm not the one believing everything people tell me. You brought up aliens clearly because you believe they exist.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=NAS...iqLZAhVO12MKHbdPAacQ_AUICigB&biw=1366&bih=637
> 
> ...


LOL...you really are that Angry German kid. 

That photo came from YOUR link for round earth pics...

Justin, is that you?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

One certainty in all this.
When Uber puts out a Press Release stating the Earth is flat, most noob drivers will believe it.
Same way they have already believed all Uber’s other BS....


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nah, he thinks the earth is flat.
> 
> The only thing I can prove is that the surface of earth that we live on is flat.
> 
> ...


Buy a ticket for a plane ride.
Once the plane is at altitude do you feel like you are traveling at over 250mph?
Get up (when the fasten seatbelt sign is off, of course) and walk around the plane .
Did you get splatted back to the tail section at the speed the plane is flying?

Now, here is the relevant point.

You can't feel the movement of your speed because you are also moving at that speed.

Relative to the rotation you are stationary.

If you can't/don't accept this repeatable scientific proof YOU CAN DO ON YOUR OWN then you suffer from a dissociative disorder and need to seek psychological help.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Buy a ticket for a plane ride.
> Once the plane is at altitude do you feel like you are traveling at over 250mph?
> Get up (when the fasten seatbelt sign is off, of course) and walk around the plane .
> Did you get splatted back to the tail section at the speed the plane is flying?
> ...


ALL air travel is FAKE. The ultra-fake flat earthers stage every airplane flight so round earthers can't prove that the earth is actually round. That's why when traveling at hundreds of miles an hour passengers do not splat on the back wall. It's all fake. The inside of airplanes are actually teleporters and the passengers only think they are flying when they are simply being teleported across a flat round world....smh at how most people don't know all of this!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

All these points and counterpoints are making it very confusing for those of us who believe everything we read on the Internet.
I’ve settled on the Earth normally being flat, but able to be pumped up to a shape necessary to gratify scientific postulates.
Now that I think of it, I had a “girlfriend” like that once (oh, alright! - I had “her” much more than once).


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Buy a ticket for a plane ride.
> Once the plane is at altitude do you feel like you are traveling at over 250mph?
> Get up (when the fasten seatbelt sign is off, of course) and walk around the plane .
> Did you get splatted back to the tail section at the speed the plane is flying?
> ...


You don't get dizzy when you move, you get dizzy when you spin.

When you get in a plane, the plane doesn't spin, it moves.

Try it sometime.



UberLaLa said:


> ALL air travel is FAKE. The ultra-fake flat earthers stage every airplane flight so round earthers can't prove that the earth is actually round. That's why when traveling at hundreds of miles an hour passengers do not splat on the back wall. It's all fake. The inside of airplanes are actually teleporters and the passengers only think they are flying when they are simply being teleported across a flat round world....smh at how most people don't know all of this!


Planes move through the air, they don't spin through the air.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You don't get dizzy when you move, you get dizzy when you spin.
> 
> When you get in a plane, the plane doesn't spin, it moves.
> 
> ...


But the picture of the spinning flying saucer I got from your link, does...good point!

Something here about physics: e.g. Mass + Movement = Effect

Not to confuse things, or you, but just sayin'


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> Where's my proof? Find me a YouTube video of an airliner in flight. I'm waiting.


I have no idea what point you're trying to make.



UberLaLa said:


> But the picture of the spinning flying saucer I got from your link, does...good point!
> 
> Something here about physics: e.g. Mass + Movement = Effect
> 
> Not to confuse things, or you, but just sayin'


Are you saying you believe in aliens ?

You must love your SciFi channel.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> I win!


Ya, you won 'cause you made no sense or any point.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> Exactly.


Funny how you readily admit your goal is not to make a valid point.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Are you saying you believe in aliens ?
> 
> You must love your SciFi channel.


Actually, from the beginning, been implying I would not be surprised that you believe in Aliens as well as your flat earth thingy-deal. Are those Aliens on the hidden Ice Continent? hmmmm?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You don't get dizzy when you move, you get dizzy when you spin.
> 
> When you get in a plane, the plane doesn't spin, it moves.
> 
> ...


First, your statement is a less than accurate explanation of what causes the vertigo or dizziness from "spinning" as it can also be caused by things like looking down into your lap or sideways out a window while moving forward (motion sickness) as well as visual cues not matching the actual motion the body is taking (a form of motion sickness called sea sick) or just going through loops on a roller coaster (without any spinning or twisting).

This is due to the cause of said "dizzy" sensation. The fluids of your inner ear.
Do a little research into this.

Now, you don't notice this for the same reason a glass of water on your table isn't plastered to one side of the glass and flowing out of it...the liquid in the glass is moving at the same velocity as the earth.

Again, buy an ticket and take a flight.
Once beverage service is started ask for a soda and plastic cup.
Pour the soda into the cup.
Notice how it doesn't (barring turbulence and holding it flat) look any different from how it would on your kitchen counter?

Try this in a car.
Take a clear plastic water tight container.
Fill half way.
Sit on counter.
Mark the container where the water sits on all four sides.

Take it out to your car and mount it in your dash so that the water is level with all four marks.

Drive on a long straight flat road (highway will work best).
Achieve a set speed (cruise control will help) for a long enough time and the water returns to level, as if it wasn't moving.

The fluid of the inner ear is doing the same thing. Moving at the same velocity in the same direction.

The fact that you don't understand this most basic part of your own arguments would, in any normal person, cause them to question the validity of the rest of their postulates their entire premise is based on.

Again, in a normally functioning mind, this is perfectly adequate to require you (of course after you take the time to research why people feel "dizzy" from spinning, because please don't take my word for it) to question the rest of your fallacious arguments and realize there is not some cabal of conspiracy trying to trick you.
You, I fear, most likely won't or can't which reinforces my suggestion you seek psychological assistance .


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> First, your statement is a less than accurate explanation of what causes the vertigo or dizziness from "spinning" as it can also be caused by things like looking down into your lap or sideways out a window while moving forward (motion sickness) as well as visual cues not matching the actual motion the body is taking (a form of motion sickness called sea sick) or just going through loops on a roller coaster (without any spinning or twisting).
> 
> This is due to the cause of said "dizzy" sensation. The fluids of your inner ear.
> Do a little research into this.
> ...


If we were moving we would be getting dizzy. You have a problem grasping that simple concept. I move all the time but I only get dizzy when I'm spinning.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberBeamer said:


> All I'm asking for is a video of an airplane in flight to prove his point and he's too stupid to recognize his own game.
> 
> I guess he can't prove that airplanes move and don't spin. Therefore I win! Where's my cookie?
> 
> Yet, he does have some valuable insights on the availability or rideshare apps to unaccompanied minors. Coincidence? You decide.



*"Never argue with a fool, onlookers may not be able to tell the difference."*

― Mark Twain


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> All I'm asking for is a video of an airplane in flight to prove his point and he's too stupid to recognize his own game.
> 
> I guess he can't prove that airplanes move and don't spin. Therefore I win! Where's my cookie?
> 
> Yet, he does have some valuable insights on the availability or rideshare apps to unaccompanied minors. Coincidence? You decide.


lol It's like you're all giddy about learning that planes fly through the air.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

This will _hurt_ some brains~


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> His " alternate dimension" is flat


Don't insult females like that


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol it's like watching a Three Stooges episode listening to you guys talk

lol when they came up with Let The Blind Lead The Blind I see who they had in mind now lol


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol it's like watching a Three Stooges episode listening to you guys talk
> 
> lol when they came up with Let The Blind Lead The Blind I see who they had in mind now lol


It's okay, Justin. Carry on...go save the world and maybe we can all benefit from such.

Ciao


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> It's okay, Justin. Carry on...go save the world and maybe we can all benefit from such.
> 
> Ciao


Come on, don't be sad, you'll make a valid point someday.



UberBeamer said:


> I guess we can take that as a concession of your position since you cannot provide proof. The world is a sphere afterall. Good news.


The way you guys are leaning on each other for emotional support during this rough time is just too cute for words.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Come on, don't be sad, you'll make a valid point someday.
> 
> The way you guys are leaning on each other for emotional support during this rough time is just too cute for words.


Here is a valid point, since nobody really knows anyone else on here (heck you might really know the earth is round and just be trolling) you are an _NLR_ on here for good reason.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Here is a valid point, since nobody really knows anyone else on here (heck you might really know the earth is round and just be trolling) you are an _NLR_ on here for good reason.


why would you think the earth is round ? Is this something you seen with your own eyes ?


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> why would you think the earth is round ? Is this something you seen with your own eyes ?


Just like the G spot! If I can't see it I ain't believing in it!


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

I had a friend who was so dumb that when she told me about the flat earth theory i immediately moved changed my number and dyed my hair.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> I had a friend who was so dumb that when she told me about the flat earth theory i immediately moved changed my number and dyed my hair.


Flat earth theory is correct since nobody knows the depth and length of earth, but the flat earth surface theory is not a theory but factual in nature.


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

So I have a question, if the earth is flat then why has everyone been told its round? 

What purpose does it serve to have everyone believe this "lie"?

Who or what is gaining from the secret?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If we were moving we would be getting dizzy. You have a problem grasping that simple concept. I move all the time but I only get dizzy when I'm spinning.


Ah, yes, absolutely no response to any of the verifiable scientifically repeatable (yes, even by you) facts. 
Got it, further lack of response to reasoned intelligent information shall be ignored .
Good day.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Flat earth theory is correct since nobody knows the depth and length of earth, but the flat earth surface theory is not a theory but factual in nature.


Earths circumference is 24,901 mi divide that by pi. I'm sure you can figure out the rest.
Just because we haven't been at the center doesn't mean we don't know how deep it goes.
How are you people allowed to exist?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> Earths circumference is 24,901 mi divide that by pi. I'm sure you can figure out the rest.
> Just because we haven't been at the center doesn't mean we don't know how deep it goes.
> How are you people allowed to exist?


You have no idea what earths circumference is. You are just throwing a number out there.

Sure, if I just throw a number out there for earth's supposed circumference I can come up with a number as well. But since nobody knows its circumference I'm not going to bs it.



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Ah, yes, absolutely no response to any of the verifiable scientifically repeatable (yes, even by you) facts.
> Got it, further lack of response to reasoned intelligent information shall be ignored .
> Good day.


No need to do any math to have common sense.

Using all kinds of words to try to sound smart doesn't make you smart nor does it prove a point.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You have no idea what earths circumference is. You are just throwing a number out there.
> 
> Sure, if I just throw a number out there for earth's supposed circumference I can come up with a number as well. But since nobody knows its circumference I'm not going to bs it.
> 
> ...


If you're trolling good one lol. If you're serious then this conversation is over, you're beneath me in mental evolution and should be sterilized.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Kcope316 said:


> So I have a question, if the earth is flat then why has everyone been told its round?
> 
> What purpose does it serve to have everyone believe this "lie"?
> 
> Who or what is gaining from the secret?


Three years ago when I realized the official story was bs that was the first question I asked myself.

The first answer I came up with is the budget money going into projects that are based on the earth being round, namely fake space travel etc etc.

But in order to keep the charade going there must be a secret agreement of sorts with the people that control the world, some sort of secret society controlling things behind the scenes. Doing some research I came up with the Freemasons. The big name people you see controlling things are all linked through their connection to Freemasonry. This is one of many secret societies that agree not to talk about what they do in secret.

You'll note most of the many people credited with the spinning ball earth and all of the people picked to be astronauts are all Freemasons. They all love flashing their rings with the most famous Freemasonic symbol of the square and compass.

https://www.google.com/search?q=fre...z6TZAhVG72MKHZHyBWEQ_AUICigB&biw=1366&bih=637

This is a basic list of a bunch of world Freemasons.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Freemasons

Given how the Bible states that the earth is "immovable" and has "foundations", as well as for there being a "firmament" in the sky separating the earthly waters from the heavenly waters, it would make sense that they work to get people to turn away from God.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Three years ago when I realized the official story was bs that was the first question I asked myself.
> 
> The first answer I came up with is the budget money going into projects that are based on the earth being round, namely fake space travel etc etc.
> 
> ...


God? But if seeing is believing then we can surely say that God doesn't exist.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> If you're trolling good one lol. If you're serious then this conversation is over, you're beneath me in mental evolution and should be sterilized.


You can always tell when someone has no argument because they just start criticizing everyone instead of arguing a point.



ninja warrior said:


> God? But if seeing is believing then we can surely say that God doesn't exist.


If God proved to you he existed what value would there be in believing in him ? There wouldn't be.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You can always tell when someone has no argument because they just start criticizing everyone instead of arguing a point.
> 
> If God proved to you he existed what value would there be in believing in him ? There wouldn't be.


I'm using your logic. If I can't see it, means it doesn't exist. No round earth and no God.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Three years ago when I realized the official story was bs that was the first question I asked myself.
> 
> The first answer I came up with is the budget money going into projects that are based on the earth being round, namely fake space travel etc etc.
> 
> ...


God and the Bible are enough on their own to deter people from religious cults. If in this day and age you still believe in man made religious ideology then you're a weak minded gullible individual that should be sterilized.



uberdriverfornow said:


> You can always tell when someone has no argument because they just start criticizing everyone instead of arguing a point.
> 
> If God proved to you he existed what value would there be in believing in him ? There wouldn't be.


I'm not criticizing you, no matter what I say to you, you will still believe in whatever garbage pseudoscience that's imprinted in you. The only thing to do with people like you is pat them on the head and take sharp objects away.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> God and the Bible are enough on their own to deter people from religious cults. If in this day and age you still believe in man made religious ideology then you're a weak minded gullible individual that should be sterilized.


What's with you and your sick obsession with sterilization ?



Leo1983 said:


> God and the Bible are enough on their own to deter people from religious cults. If in this day and age you still believe in man made religious ideology then you're a weak minded gullible individual that should be sterilized.
> 
> I'm not criticizing you, no matter what I say to you, you will still believe in whatever garbage pseudoscience that's imprinted in you. The only thing to do with people like you is pat them on the head and take sharp objects away.


You haven't made a single argument regarding the spinning ball earth nonsense you believe in as of yet in this thread.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> What's with you and your sick obsession with sterilization ?


The world is overpopulated and we should start thinning the herd. I say start with the mentally stunted I.e. religious primitive bags of flesh.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ninja warrior said:


> I'm using your logic. If I can't see it, means it doesn't exist. No round earth and no God.


That's the great thing about this country. You're free to believe in what you want. Nobody said you had to believe in God. Let's just hope you're right.

Because if there is a heaven and hell we know which way you're going when you die.



Leo1983 said:


> The world is overpopulated and we should start thinning the herd. I saw start with the mentally stunted I.e. religious primitive bags of flesh.


I'm sure the Freemasons are recruiting people that hate God. You should apply to join.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> What's with you and your sick obsession with sterilization ?
> 
> You haven't made a single argument regarding the spinning ball earth nonsense you believe in as of yet in this thread.


I would provide evidence and basic knowledge. But it's pointless. You didn't even understand my explanation for not starting a debate with you. 
You speak a different language. You're mental evolution is not capable of comprehending rational. Thus I choose to exclude myself from the mental pain it would take to teach you even the three stages of matter. 
Go with god!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> I would provide evidence and basic knowledge. But it's pointless. You didn't even understand my explanation for not starting a debate with you.
> You speak a different language. You're mental evolution is not capable of comprehending rational. Thus I choose to exclude myself from the mental pain it would take to teach you even the three stages of matter.
> Go with god!


The important thing is you admit that God exists. Which means you just choose not to follow him. And that's fine.

It's the people that follow Satan that are the people in the world wanting to kill/sterilize everyone else that follows God.

This was Satan's plan from the beginning and still is.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The important thing is you admit that God exists. Which means you just choose not to follow him. And that's fine.
> 
> It's the people that follow Satan that are the people in the world wanting to kill/sterilize everyone else that follows God.
> 
> This was Satan's plan from the beginning and still is.


Umm isn't Satan the fallen archangel Lucifer?
No, I don't believe in god. You don't even understand insults lol bye.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> Umm isn't Satan the fallen archangel Lucifer?
> No, I don't believe in god. You don't even understand insults lol bye.


Oops, it's too late. You already admitted there is a God by mocking him and the people that follow him.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow. Leave it to a flat earther to bring me out of the shadows after not posting here for a year! You FE guys should apply for a job at Uber marketing. You know the same gurus who said cutting rates = more rides per hour = more money in drivers' pockets. Unbelievable.

Ok let's try and put this to bed. While probably none of us have gone to space and seen this grand globe with our own eyes, light from the sun can prove the earth isn't flat. Best time to pay attention is around sunrise and sunset.

I took these pictures on May 24, 2015. The sun set over a flooded Lake Texoma at 8:27pm (picture 1). Around that time some towering cumulus clouds were building in western Oklahoma. 20 minutes after sunset at my location, the sun was still shining on those towering clouds and guess what? They were casting shadows UP onto a separate thin cloud layer higher than the towering cumulus (pictures 2 and 3).

No matter how you twist the flat earth model, it can never explain how sun rays and shadows can be cast upward (google "mountain shadow" and click on images for more examples). The whole premise of flat-earthism is that even if the sun is much smaller and closer to earth than the scientific model, it is still always above the plane of the earth. The plane of the earth is clearly visible in my photos - the flat surface of the lake. But if you can't see the sun, one can use intersecting light rays to pinpoint its location relative to the observer.

Here we have two cloud shadows which point to a light source located significantly below the plane of the lake's surface. This is not possible on a flat earth. Sun rays illuminating the bottom-only side of any cloud layer is not possible on a flat earth.

To make matters worse (for FE'rs), Lake Texoma is the lowest point on the surface from my position looking west. The farther west / upstream you go, the more the earth increases in elevation above sea level. Travel far enough in that direction and you run into the Rocky Mountains (which are not visible either because, like the sun, they are below my horizon line). Travel even farther to the west coast, and the sun is still shining high in the sky even though at that moment, it had already set and disappeared below my horizon.

It baffles me that flat earthers can't comprehend basic geometry and line of sight. I don't care how close or small the sun is, the tallest mountain on earth is 29,029 feet high. One should be able to see the sun from anywhere on flat-earth at 29,000+ feet. Especially from an airliner at 35-40,000 feet.

The other alternative is to believe the sky is one large dome that rotates around and beneath the flat earth, where everyone pretty much sees the same sky at the same time. But this is disproved by the fact that different parts of the world see completely different skies at any given moment (with one half in sunlight, the other half in darkness).

Come on people, are we really debating this in 2018?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Drive777 said:


> Wow. Leave it to a flat earther to bring me out of the forum shadows after not posting for a year! You guys should apply for a job at Uber marketing. You know the same gurus who said that cutting rates = more rides per hour = more money in drivers' pockets. Unbelievable.
> 
> Ok let's try and put this to bed. While probably none of us have gone to space and seen this grand globe with our own eyes, light from the sun can prove the earth isn't flat. Best time to pay attention is around sunrise and sunset.
> 
> ...


You don't seem to understand the law of perspective or law of diminishing point. As objects move away from you they get smaller and smaller until they disappear from view. It's not because they are going behind the curvature of the supposed spherical earth, it's because it's leaving the point at which we are able to see it. However, if you grab a pair of binoculars you can bring it right back into view. This would only be possible if there is no curvature whatsoever on earth, which means the earth's surface is flat and there is no spherical earth.

If the earth was a sphere, using the formula based on how big the official story of earth's size is, objects would disappear and they never do. Just grabbing something to magnify the object always bring it right back into view, provided the magnification is strong enough. Again, this would not be possible on a spherical earth.

What's happening with the sun and the moon is they move over the face of the earth round and round but not always in the same circle, sometimes moving up and sometimes moving down, this is what produces seasons.

I would guesstimate based on how far we can see, going by videos showing philadelphia from new york across the water at about 60 miles, that the sun and moon are less than 100 miles away from us.

Oh, and in none of those pics does it show a curved horizon. Remember that spheres are supposed to curve in all directions.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> That's the great thing about this country. You're free to believe in what you want. Nobody said you had to believe in God. Let's just hope you're right.
> 
> Because if there is a heaven and hell we know which way you're going when you die.
> 
> I'm sure the Freemasons are recruiting people that hate God. You should apply to join.


 You surely must have met God, seen him, for you to believe in him. Jesus?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ninja warrior said:


> You surely must have met God, seen him, for you to believe in him. Jesus?


Nobody other than his son has ever seen him.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Oh, and in none of those pics does it show a curved horizon. Remember that spheres are supposed to curve in all directions.


My pictures weren't intended to show curvature, they are demonstrating using basic geometry that the sun's position was located in a direction physically below the horizon. The shadow lines unequivocally prove it, but you suggest the sun must always remain above the plane of the earth and therefore above the plane of the water surface.



uberdriverfornow said:


> You don't seem to understand the law of perspective or law of diminishing point. As objects move away from you they get smaller and smaller until they disappear from view. It's not because they are going behind the curvature of the supposed spherical earth, it's because it's leaving the point at which we are able to see it. However, if you grab a pair of binoculars you can bring it right back into view. This would only be possible if there is no curvature whatsoever on earth, which means the earth's surface is flat and there is no spherical earth.
> 
> I would guesstimate based on how far we can see, going by videos showing philadelphia from new york across the water at about 60 miles, that the sun and moon are less than 100 miles away from us.


It is not possible for the sun to only be 100 miles above the surface and for multiple continents that span thousands of miles to simultaneously receive similar amounts and angles of sunlight. A person in southern Florida would be much closer to this mini-sun than one in New York at that scale, yet in reality the sun appears similar from both locations in terms of size and brightness, with only a slight angle difference in the sky. Pick up an old pair of eclipse sunglasses and look at the sun from any place on earth. The size will always be the same. Compare the size of the moon when viewed from different continents. It's always the same no matter where you are.

As for perspective, have you ever watched a sunset? It doesn't disappear because of perspective, half of it is still visible in its full size before the other half sinks below the horizon. This is also the case when viewing a sunset from an airplane. Why can't you see the sun with binoculars from an airplane after it "sets"? According to your theory, one should be able to be at 40,000 feet, free of most atmospheric distortion, and always see (with or without some sort of optical aid) the sun using direct line of sight because literally nothing would be obstructing its view.

I'm afraid your mindset is stuck in a small-scale universe. The heavenly bodies, including earth itself, are massive. Trying to compare cars or boats or mountains disappearing from perspective, and using binoculars to bring them back into focus, does not apply when viewing the sun, moon and stars. Which is why the sun and moon never disappear into a point, they always appear the same size in the sky, even from different places on earth which are thousands of miles apart.

Geometry 101 my friend, it's not hard.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nobody other than his son has ever seen him.


So, no? Your beliefs are going off of hearsay? Odd. Surely verifying this supposed fact personally must be the ultimate test.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Drive777 said:


> My pictures weren't intended to show curvature, they are demonstrating using basic geometry that the sun's location at that moment was located in a direction physically below the horizon. The shadow lines unequivocally prove it, but you suggest the sun must always remain above the plane of the earth and therefore above the plane of the water surface.


Your pictures don't show any curvature. That's exactly the problem. No need to glaze over that point like it means nothing. It means everything. No curves means it's flat.

Of course the sun is going to go down halfway as it moves away from us. That's part of it disappearing due to the law of perspective.



Drive777 said:


> It is not possible for the sun to only be 100 miles above the surface and for multiple continents that span thousands of miles to simultaneously receive similar amounts and angles of sunlight. A person in southern Florida would be much closer to this mini-sun than one in New York at that scale, yet in reality the sun appears similar from both locations in terms of size and brightness, with only a slight angle difference in the sky. Pick up an old pair of eclipse sunglasses and look at the sun from any place on earth. Compare the size of the moon when viewed from different continents. They always looks the same size no matter where you are.


I haven't done any scientific calculation to figure out how far away the sun is. I would need to know how big it is. This really isn't something I feel the need to immediateluy figure out. I have proven enough thus far.

Keep in mind that not only are we supposedly spinning at up to 1000mph but we are also supposedly moving outwards around the sun at 67,000 mph, which is physically impossible since there is nothing to support that. As I said, it's proven using common sense that the earth is not moving, the sun and moon are moving over the face of the earth.

Keep in mind it used to be 66,600 mph but I think the 666 was too obvious for the Freemasons so they changed it to 67,000 mph.



Drive777 said:


> As for perspective, have you ever watched a sunset? It doesn't disappear because of perspective, half of it is still visible in its full size before the other half sinks below the horizon. This is also the case when viewing a sunset from an airplane. Why can't you see the sun with binoculars from an airplane after it "sets"? According to your theory, one should be able to be at 40,000 feet, free of most atmospheric distortion, and always see (with or without some sort of optical aid) the sun using direct line of sight because literally nothing would be obstructing its view.


(see above about the horizon)

Just because you are a few feet up doesn't mean you're going to see any further, the law of perspective is a law for distance, not height.



Drive777 said:


> I'm afraid your mindset is stuck in small-scale observation. The heavenly bodies, including earth itself, are massive. Trying to compare cars or boats or mountains disappearing from perspective, and using binoculars to bring them back into focus, does not apply when viewing the sun, moon and stars. Which is why the sun and moon never disappear into a point, they always appear to be the same size in the sky, even from different places on earth which are thousands of miles apart.
> 
> Geometry 101 my friend, it's not hard.


For some reason you are postulating that there are planets and a solar system, this is what the Freemasons use to trick people. They want you to assume certain things.......postulates.

The sun and moon are clearly spherical, which is why they are always the same shape.



ninja warrior said:


> So, no? Your beliefs are going off of hearsay? Odd. Surely verifying this supposed fact personally must be the ultimate test.


Yes, this is the idea behind believing in God. If you saw, you wouldn't need to believe, because it would be proven.

As I said before, if he came down and said "ninja warrior, I am God", you would obviously believe because you saw or heard him. There is more value in believing without seeing or hearing.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Your pictures don't show any curvature. That's exactly the problem. No need to glaze over that point like it means nothing. It means everything. No curves means it's flat.
> 
> Of course the sun is going to go down halfway as it moves away from us. That's part of it disappearing due to the law of perspective.


Care to enlighten us about how the sun setting below the horizon, but not shrinking to a point, has anything to do with a smaller object moving directly away from you (a car for example) and disappearing to a tiny point? Maybe I'm misunderstanding your law of perspective, because I've never observed the sun, moon or stars shrinking and disappearing into a point that way.

Again I go back to my 40,000 foot argument. Fly north to south and sit on the right side of the airplane during sunset on a clear evening. The sun should never drop half-way below the horizon using your logic, because you'd be above almost all atmospheric distortion and the sun would be above your altitude. If anything, you should witness the sun shrink and shrink to a point until it was no longer visible, according to the perspective argument. Clearly that's not what happens in real life.



uberdriverfornow said:


> I haven't done any scientific calculation to figure out how far away the sun is. I would need to know how big it is. This really isn't something I feel the need to immediateluy figure out. I have proven enough thus far.


Because if the sun were any larger or any higher than 100 miles above the surface, your flat earth theory falls apart even more. The larger and higher you place the sun off the flat surface, the more it should be visible from ANY point at any time on that flat surface.



uberdriverfornow said:


> Keep in mind that not only are we supposedly spinning at up to 1000mph but we are also supposedly moving outwards around the sun at 67,000 mph, which is physically impossible since there is nothing to support that. As I said, it's proven using common sense that the earth is not moving, the sun and moon and moving over the face of the earth.


The spin-rotation is not perceptible to you, a tiny point on the earth, because mass attracts mass, therefore mass on the surface (objects, air, ocean) moves with the rotating surface and you don't feel it. Place an open fish tank in the floor of a new car on a smooth concrete highway and slowly accelerate up to 70 mph. The water will never spill and the fish would never believe you when you told him he's swimming along at 70 mph. Doesn't change the fact he's moving that fast.

Let me debunk some of your other items before I call it a night:

1. Time lapse photos prove the sky rotates around the earth centered over the north pole. No, time lapse photos at the equator show two separate star rings, one centered on the north horizon and another on the south horizon. Time lapse photos in the southern hemisphere will show rotation opposite of time lapse photos in the northern hemisphere.

2. The earth is flat because it looks flat no matter how high you fly. No, the earth appears flat because it's so large that 40,000 feet isn't high enough to see curvature. That would be like standing atop one dimple on a basketball. Everything around you would still look flat. You need to double or more that altitude to easily see curvature with your own eyes (not a camera lens which always has limited field of view).

3. Space photos of earth's continents prove they're fake because the same continents all look different. No, the cameras are at different distances from earth, using different zoom settings. The earth is a sphere, with the equator significantly closer than the poles to an observer in medium distant orbit. The closer you get, the more the surfaces on the outer edges disappear from view (below the circular horizon edge) which makes the remaining land mass in view appear a larger proportion of the still visible sphere.

Thank you, but I expect it doesn't matter because your mind is already made up. Though I'm puzzled as to why you would drag your faith into required alignment with FE theory, when the God of the Bible certainly doesn't require the earth to be flat.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Drive777 said:


> Care to enlighten us about how the sun setting below the horizon, but not shrinking to a point, has anything to do with a smaller object moving directly away from you (a car for example) and disappearing to a tiny point? Maybe I'm misunderstanding your law of perspective, because I've never observed the sun, moon or stars shrinking and disappearing into a point that way.
> 
> Again I go back to my 40,000 foot argument. Fly north to south and sit on the right side of the airplane during sunset on a clear evening. The sun should never drop half-way below the horizon using your logic, because you'd be above almost all atmospheric distortion and the sun would be above your altitude. If anything, you should witness the sun shrink and shrink to a point until it was no longer visible, according to your perspective argument. Clearly that's not what happens in real life.
> 
> ...


No idea what is being defined as "atmospheric distortion" as you are using it. Since it has the word "sphere" in it and as we all know, there is no spherical earth, I would need to research what this is supposed to be before I can answer this question.

You are operating under a "the earth and moon are rotating, there are planets, solar systems", that I don't operate under or assume as being real.

Depending on how big the sun is, it could be 500 miles away, if it's big enough for a big part of earth to see.

1. Wrong about the north pole, there is no north pole. I described this in detail earlier in this thread. Everything in the sky rotates around, not the north pole(since there is no pole or poles), but the North Star, with the exception of the planets, which previously were called "wandering stars", but which the Freemasons changed the definition to what they are now. They are some of the few objects that aren't stars that "wander", and don't follow the rest of the cellestial movements around the North Star.

2. Wrong about not being able to see flatness depending on height. There is a formula for how much distance creates depth if we lived on a spherical earth. There is never any depth around the earth of objects.

And the earths flat surface always rises up to eye level as you go upwards. This would not be possible of a spherical earth, as you went up you would not be able to see around the curve. But on this flat earth surface as you rise up you see further outwards, meaning the horizon rises up and outwards.

The only time you see curvature is on images and videos from a fish eyed lense, like they famously use on GoPro cameras.

3. lol They are all different pictures of the earth, completely different pictures altogether of what is supposed to be the same earth. You can't say that the difference is distance. They are completely different altogether. They are all CGI.

The God of the bible says there is a firmament dividing the earthly waters from the heavenly waters. It also says earth is immovable. This completely and directly contradicts what the Freemasons are pushing or I should say the Freemasons, around the time of Copernicus, a Freemason, started perpetuating the ball earth lie to contradict the bible.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> That's the great thing about this country. You're free to believe in what you want. Nobody said you had to believe in God. Let's just hope you're right.
> 
> Because if there is a heaven and hell we know which way you're going when you die.
> 
> I'm sure the Freemasons are recruiting people that hate God. You should apply to join.


I don't hate the idea of god. It's required to keep the masses from social evolution. If they knew they would demand equality and shit like that. Stay primitive my friend.



Drive777 said:


> Care to enlighten us about how the sun setting below the horizon, but not shrinking to a point, has anything to do with a smaller object moving directly away from you (a car for example) and disappearing to a tiny point? Maybe I'm misunderstanding your law of perspective, because I've never observed the sun, moon or stars shrinking and disappearing into a point that way.
> 
> Again I go back to my 40,000 foot argument. Fly north to south and sit on the right side of the airplane during sunset on a clear evening. The sun should never drop half-way below the horizon using your logic, because you'd be above almost all atmospheric distortion and the sun would be above your altitude. If anything, you should witness the sun shrink and shrink to a point until it was no longer visible, according to the perspective argument. Clearly that's not what happens in real life.
> 
> ...


Why are you even trying?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> I don't hate the idea of god. It's required to keep the masses from social evolution. If they knew they would demand equality and shit like that. Stay primitive my friend.


Clearly you do. You said it with your own words. You described in detail what you think of God and what you think of the people that believe in God, up to, and including sterilizing those people.

You are still doing it, just now, again. If you really didn't believe in God you would not be wishing harm on them since it wouldn't matter one way or the other.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Clearly you do. You said it with your own words. You described in detail what you think of God and what you think of the people that believe in God, up to, and including sterilizing those people.
> 
> You are still doing it, just now, again. If you really didn't believe in God you would not be wishing harm on them since it wouldn't matter one way or the other.


Again we are over populated. I'm not saying kill you, just make it impossible for you to procreate. Your kind needs to disappear to make room for the survivial of the species ultimately leading to further mental evolution and discoveries.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Geology - fail
Astronomy - fail
Cartography - fail
Biology - fail
Physics - fail
Logic - fail
Reasoning - fail
English - satisfactory
Reading comprehension - fail
Aeronautics - fail
Economics - fail
History - fail
Mythology - fail


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> Again we are over populated. I'm not saying kill you, just make it impossible for you to procreate. Your kind needs to disappear to make room for the survivial of the species ultimately leading to further mental evolution and discoveries.


Nah, you know there's a God, you just choose not to worship him. The hatred is evident. But that's the great thing about this country. We can choose to worship who and what we want or none at all.


----------



## WelcomeTree (Nov 28, 2017)

I really want to believe all flat-earthers are just internet trolls...


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

WelcomeTree said:


> I really want to believe all flat-earthers are just internet trolls...


Klingons are more likely. At least we don't have irrefutable evidence that they can't exist.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bsliv said:


> Klingons are more likely. At least we don't have irrefutable evidence that they can't exist.


The ball earthers really love their Sci-Fi channel. They'll believe anything that's thrown at 'em. Big foot, aliens, klingons, nothing is too far fetched to believe.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Oblate spheroiders really love science. They'll consider anything as possible as long as the evidence permits such consideration.
Equating mythology with reality is best left to the delusional.

As long ago as 340 BC the Greek philosopher Aristotle, in his book On the Heavens, was able to put forward two good arguments for believing that the earth was a round sphere rather than a flat plate. First, he realized that eclipses of the moon were caused by the earth coming between the sun and the moon. The earth's shadow on the moon was always round, which would be true only if the earth was spherical. If the earth had been a flat disk, the shadow would have been elongated and elliptical, unless the eclipse always occurred at a time when the sun was directly under the center of the disk. Second, the Greeks knew from their travels that the North Star appeared lower in the sky when viewed in the south than it did in more northerly regions. Since the North Star lies over the North Pole, it appears to be directly above an observer at the North Pole, but to someone looking from the equator, it appears to lie just at the horizon. The Greeks even had a third argument that the earth must be round, for why else does one first see the sails of a ship coming over the horizon, and only later see the hull?

A model was proposed in 1514 by a Polish priest, Nicholas Copernicus. (At first, perhaps for fear of being branded a heretic by his church, Copernicus circulated his model anonymously.) His idea was that the sun was stationary at the center and that the earth and the planets moved in circular orbits around the sun. Nearly a century passed before this idea was taken seriously. Then two astronomers - the German, Johannes Kepler, and the Italian, Galileo Galilei - started publicly to support the Copernican theory, despite the fact that the orbits it predicted did not quite match the ones observed. The death blow to the Aristotelian/Ptolemaic theory came in 1609. In that year, Galileo started observing the night sky with a telescope, which had just been invented. When he looked at the planet Jupiter, Galileo found that it was accompanied by several small satellites or moons that orbited around it. This implied that everything did not have to orbit directly around the earth, as Aristotle and Ptolemy had thought. (It was, of course, still possible to believe that the earth was stationary at the center of the universe and that the moons of Jupiter moved on extremely complicated paths around the earth, giving the appearance that they orbited Jupiter. However, Copernicus's theory was much simpler.) At the same time, Johannes Kepler had modified Copernicus's theory, suggesting that the planets moved not in circles but in ellipses (an ellipse is an elongated circle). The predictions now finally matched the observations.

Which brings my hero, Isaac Newton, and his laws of forces. Newton not only put forward a theory of how bodies move in space and time, but he also developed the complicated mathematics needed to analyze those motions. In addition, Newton postulated a law of universal gravitation according to which each body in the universe was attracted toward every other body by a force that was stronger the more massive the bodies and the closer they were to each other. It was this same force that caused objects to fall to the ground.

Then we have Einstein.

These people used logic and reasoning (science) to greatly expand our knowledge of nature. These people changed the world for the better. There is no longer a reason to invoke a supernatural force. Magic is an illusion.









I took this picture.


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Three years ago when I realized the official story was bs that was the first question I asked myself.
> 
> The first answer I came up with is the budget money going into projects that are based on the earth being round, namely fake space travel etc etc.
> 
> ...


OK, so the ancient Greeks where Freemasons attempting to supplement there space program budget by discovering the earth is round.

Makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

FE logic. The earth is flat. Why? Because **** science!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

bsliv said:


> Geology - fail
> Astronomy - fail
> Cartography - fail
> Biology - fail
> ...


Where did you get my final school report from?


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

uberdriverfornow , I love a good conspiracy theory (who doesn't?) and I was hoping that flat earth theory would have a leg to stand on. But after doing some research (with an open mind) for myself, as intriguing as the idea is it just doesn't add up.

You've denied logical and scientific facts posted by other members because you believe their facts are based on lies. Fair enough. But if you want proof then here is proof you can't refute. It's a forum with raw evidence from real people-knowledgeable people who've tracked flights from point A to B. Their thread is almost as interesting as this thread (though not nearly as funny). Read it thoroughly with an open mind. It may not change your beliefs but it should get you thinking that maybe flat earth theory isn't plausible..

Godspeed..


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bsliv said:


> Klingons are more likely. At least we don't have irrefutable evidence that they can't exist.





WelcomeTree said:


> I really want to believe all flat-earthers are just internet trolls...


I really wanna believe you guys don't believe in Klingons, the kind in your avatar.



Kcope316 said:


> OK, so the ancient Greeks where Freemasons attempting to supplement there space program budget by discovering the earth is round.
> 
> Makes perfect sense to me!


lol You're saying there was a space program many hundreds of years ago ? I guess if you saw it on tv or in a movie, it must be true. lol



i_k said:


> uberdriverfornow , I love a good conspiracy theory (who doesn't?) and I was hoping that flat earth theory would have a leg to stand on. But after doing some research (with an open mind) for myself, as intriguing as the idea is it just doesn't add up.
> 
> You've denied logical and scientific facts posted by other members because you believe their facts are based on lies. Fair enough. But if you want proof then here is proof you can't refute. It's a forum with raw evidence from real people-knowledgeable people who've tracked flights from point A to B. Their thread is almost as interesting as this thread (though not nearly as funny). Read it thoroughly with an open mind. It may not change your beliefs but it should get you thinking that maybe flat earth theory isn't plausible..
> 
> Godspeed..


Doesn't make any difference to anyone what you believe. Since you have no argument against the earth's surface being flat, we can be sure where you stand on the issue.

Raw evidence is in the flat horizon, the fact that no person in history has ever gotten dizzy from spinning 1000mph and 66,600 mph at the same time, the same feeling you get from an amuzement park ride and the many hoaxes I documented that are ongoing. Perhaps you know what the real earth looks like from space and can pick it out from one of those millions of different pics of the same supposed earth from space.

https://www.google.com/search?q=ear...sKfZAhUP6mMKHUHjC6IQ_AUICigB&biw=1366&bih=637


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I really wanna believe you guys don't believe in Klingons, the kind in your avatar.


Oh, that kind of "Klingon"?
I've been looking forward to some pics from a Wet T Shirt comp instead.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

jaystonepk said:


> FE logic. The earth is flat. Why? Because &%[email protected]!* science!


The earth's surface is flat because it is flat. Because that's what you see, a flat surface. The only way you get round is if you draw a fake earth as has been done many times or you look through a curved lense. That's it, that's the only way you're getting a flat earth.


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the fact that no person in history has ever gotten dizzy from spinning 1000mph and 66,600 mph at the same time, the same feeling you get from an amuzement park ride


It's already been stated many times, we can't feel the spin because it's a constant motion. If you were on an amusement park ride that was spinning and the surrounding amusement park was spinning at the same rate then you wouldn't get dizzy either.

You know that flat earth theory explains the effects of gravity by Universal Acceleration, where the earth is accelerating upward at a constant rate of 9.8m/s^2. So if you believe in flat earth theory then how come you can't feel yourself accelerating? By your own logic the theory is flawed..



uberdriverfornow said:


> Perhaps you know what the real earth looks like from space and can pick it out from one of those millions of different pics of the same supposed earth from space.


Those pics look similar to me. Taking into account they were most likely taken at different times, nothing looks strange about them at all. Take a pic of yourself now in the winter, then another one next year in the summer. I'm sure you'd see slight differences in appearance..

You can believe what you want and say that earth isn't round but I provided you with proof which you probably didn't even bother to look at. I'll provide the link again. The smoking gun..

https://www.metabunk.org/flat-earth...7-qf28-from-australia-to-south-america.t6483/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i_k said:


> It's already been stated many times, we can't feel the spin because it's a constant motion. If you were on an amusement park ride that was spinning and the surrounding amusement park was spinning at the same rate then you wouldn't get dizzy either.
> 
> You know that flat earth theory explains the effects of gravity by Universal Acceleration, where the earth is accelerating upward at a constant rate of 9.8m/s^2. So if you believe in flat earth theory then how come you can't feel yourself accelerating? By your own logic the theory is flawed..
> 
> ...


lol so do this, make a video of yourself spinning and spinning and spinning for about ten minutes, then stop and, according do your logic, you should not be dizzy anymore since you were constantly spinning

just post the video, I wanna see you not getting dizzy because you were constantly spinning, let's see it lol

I love how you can't counter any of the points I raise at this site so you want to send me to another site to help bail you out.

lol the first thing I note at that site is a picture of another version of Earth lol

Also, flights don't take round routes, they go straight or straightish. As has been noted many times before, flights from the southern hemisphere(i'm just calling it this for the time being to go by their official theory) to elsewhere in the souther hemisphere thousands of miles away they always take a route up towards the northern hemisphere. This guy doesn't even want to admit that, but that's what flights do.

You still haven't stated why the United Nations uses the official flat earth map as their logo. lol

https://www.google.com/search?q=uni...yqfZAhVR0GMKHX0fB1EQ_AUICigB&biw=1366&bih=637

https://www.google.com/search?q=fla...yqfZAhUG5WMKHaigAkoQ_AUICigB&biw=1366&bih=637

Looks like the United Nations are "flat earthers" too. lol

They just put things in plain sight like that just to mock people. They are just laughing at you for believing their garbage.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Have now destroyed my valuable leather-bound, collectors’ limited-edition of Jules Verne’s ‘Around the World in Eighty Days’, just in case the flat-earthers win this one.
If so, looks like ‘Journey to the Centre of the Earth’ will complete a bad week for poor old Jules.
Some of you guys are now making his writings look like pure fiction!


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol so do this, make a video of yourself spinning and spinning and spinning for about ten minutes, then stop and, according do your logic, you should not be dizzy anymore since you were constantly spinning
> 
> just post the video, I wanna see you not getting dizzy because you were constantly spinning, let's see it lol
> 
> ...


All those "lol's" show me that you're not serious. Your lack of interest to what anyone has to say show me you're not serious. The fact that you disregard the words of a pilot who routinely takes straight trips from South America to Australia while staying in the southern hemisphere show me you're not serious. The fact that your evidence is based on google pics, youtube videos, logo's and apparent masonic symbols show me you're not serious.

I so wanted to believe in you. I was hoping you would blow us out of the water with some real facts. Oh well, I guess it ain't so. Have a good life dude, I won't bother you anymore..


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i_k said:


> All those "lol's" show me that you're not serious. Your lack of interest to what anyone has to say show me you're not serious. The fact that you disregard the words of a pilot who routinely takes straight trips from South America to Australia while staying in the southern hemisphere show me you're not serious. The fact that your evidence is based on google pics, youtube videos, logo's and apparent masonic symbols show me you're not serious.
> 
> I so wanted to believe in you. I was hoping you would blow us out of the water with some real facts. Oh well, I guess it ain't so. Have a good life dude, I won't bother you anymore..


In his very first post he states that that flight would be impossible on a flat earth, but he's not even showing a map of the flat earth and he's showing a circular route ? On the flat earth, the most direct flight would obviously not be a circle, it would be a straight flight and, again, using a flat earth map, which is exactly what earth is, it's a straight line not a circular route.

Just based on that alone, he's a deceiver. So, that calls into question any chance of taking his word that he's traveled in a straight line from those two cities and can state that somehow proves earth is a sphere.

One thing some "flat earthers" fail to realize is that there is gravity. But I think they use some people to masquerade as "flat earthers" just to make themselves look bad to discredit the flat earth reality.

They got some guys out there saying there is no gravity. Yes, there is gravity, it's that force that pulls things down towards the earth's surface. There is no other gravity, there is no gravity created when things spin, that's just some mumbo jumbo out there they had to create to account for all the objects moving around in the sky.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You sure he wasn't talking about his last date?
> View attachment 203769


That's one pic that'll shatter the beliefs of the no-gravity theorists.


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

I didn't want to get pulled back into this but I'll give it one last go and then I'm done..



uberdriverfornow said:


> In his very first post he states that that flight would be impossible on a flat earth, but he's not even showing a map of the flat earth and he's showing a circular route ? On the flat earth, the most direct flight would obviously not be a circle, it would be a straight flight and, again, using a flat earth map, which is exactly what earth is, it's a straight line not a circular route.
> 
> Just based on that alone, he's a deceiver. So, that calls into question any chance of taking his word that he's traveled in a straight line from those two cities and can state that somehow proves earth is a sphere.


The circular route you're referring to is The Great Circle Route. It's used for navigation because it's the shortest distance between two points on a sphere..

Here's what the Melborune -> Santiago direct flight (a routine flight) looks like on the Flat Earth:










The straight route (red line) would be over 17000 miles. Covering that distance in 14 hours (how long the actual flight takes) would require a plane to go nearly twice the speed of sound, which commercial airliners can't do. It would also go northwards over the Americas. This could easily be verified by the passengers, who would see the plane going over areas like the New Mexico desert. The great circle route would be even farther and take even longer.

On the globe model, the great circle distance is only 6300 miles, comfortably reached with speeds of about 500 mph(the average speed of commercial airliners):










I mean, the proof is right there. It's simple, that flight is impossible on a flat earth..

All of this can be easily put to bed if you or any other flat earther would just take one of the many direct flights from South America to Australia that occur routinely and see for yourself that that flight could only be possible if the earth is indeed round. But of course that would mean that all the flat earth theories would be disproved and then what would they do? So they just ignore it..



uberdriverfornow said:


> You still haven't stated why the United Nations uses the official flat earth map as their logo.


The UN doesn't use "the official flat earth map" as their logo. The UN uses the Azimuthal Equidistant Projection as their logo (which the flat earthers then used as their map because it looks cool). An azimuthal equidistant projection shows distances and directions accurately from the centre point, but distorts shapes and sizes elsewhere. Azimuthal projections have the property that directions from a central point are preserved and therefore great circles through the central point are represented by straight lines on the map.

In other words the azimuthal projection doesn't show a flat earth, it's a map projection (one of many) that show the surface of a spherical earth. That's right,* the official flat earth map isn't even a depiction of a flat earth, it's a depiction of a globe! (Oh, the horror!)*

It doesn't take much research to figure this stuff out, but flat earthers would rather just take the word of conspiracy theorist because it's more fun, I guess. The truth is the flat earth society is fooling all of its followers, making it The Great Deceiver you're all against. Ironic, isn't it..


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i_k said:


> I didn't want to get pulled back into this but I'll give it one last go and then I'm done..
> 
> The circular route you're referring to is The Great Circle Route. It's used for navigation because it's the shortest distance between two points on a sphere..
> 
> ...


One sentence completely destroys the laughable idea that somehow going up towards a phony north pole somehow makes the route make sense.

"The closest distance between two points is a straight line".

The only reason they use that bs argument is to try to explain why they take the route up towards the northern hemisphere that I talked about.

The closest distance between two points is not somehow shorter even though you are going longer by taking the northern route up towards the north pole.

Get real.

And, yes, the United Nations logo is an exact replica of the flat earth model with the Freemasonic occultic symbol added for fun so it's not entirely obvious it's the same.


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

..


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> This is why the sun and moon disappear, as they move 40 miles or so away they disappear beyond the horizon, not because they are moving around the fake curvature of the earth, but because we just can't see them.
> 
> But if we grab a pair or binoculars they come right back into view.
> The same experiment can be done to objects going away from you in the ocean.


That's totally not true. You don't see moons or objects getting smaller and smaller, they simply go beyond the horizon. You can clearly observe that with a tall ship. As a tall ship sails away the hull disappear but you can still see the mast and sails.

The Earth curvature can be easily proven and measured with a laser. Simply place a laser on the water surface at point A parallel to the surface, then move to point B, you will notice the laser points higher the further away you are from point A. (Ie tangent to the surface of a curve).



uberdriverfornow said:


> You still haven't stated why the United Nations uses the official flat earth map as their logo


Cuz flags are two dimensional. So you can either show part of a 3d object (projection) or you can cut it into a 2d surface (like you could do with a cube or pyramid or any other 3d object).

While we're on this topic or macro (I think 8 pages beat that horse to death lol)... maybe we can create new thread or continue now the micro world... ie are atoms for real? molecules? subatomic particles?.... are they real? has anyone actually seen them?


----------



## Conporbos (Oct 11, 2017)

Wow. I guess I know whose advice to completely ignore now. Turn off your GPS bud because you don't believe in the satellites that orbit the earth to power it either. You might as well say you don't believe in science or technology because their functionality is based on these fundamental principles.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> That's totally not true. You don't see moons or objects getting smaller and smaller, they simply go beyond the horizon. You can clearly observe that with a tall ship. As a tall ship sails away the hull disappear but you can still see the mast and sails.


Yeah, then you just grab your trusty binoculars and it comes right back into view, which proves it's not going around the curvature of the earth and be 100% out of sight FOREVER. Then when it goes out of view, you grab your trusty telescope and it comes right back into view again. lol

There is a formula you can use to find out how far something should be around the curvature of the depending on the distance it is away from you, if the earth was a sphere things would move around the supposed curvature of the earth and they never do, they just go out of view.



dmoney155 said:


> The Earth curvature can be easily proven and measured with a laser. Simply place a laser on the water surface at point A parallel to the surface, then move to point B, you will notice the laser points higher the further away you are from point A. (Ie tangent to the surface of a curve).


law of perspective, it just looks like it's going down because of the law of perspective(also see above for additional clarification)



dmoney155 said:


> Cuz flags are two dimensional. So you can either show part of a 3d object (projection) or you can cut it into a 2d surface (like you could do with a cube or pyramid or any other 3d object).


Nobody uses the flat earth model except flat earthers........which now includes the United Nations lol



Conporbos said:


> Wow. I guess I know whose advice to completely ignore now. Turn off your GPS bud because you don't believe in the satellites that orbit the earth to power it either. You might as well say you don't believe in science or technology because their functionality is based on these fundamental principles.


Perhaps you'd like to be the first person in history to say they feel the dizzying sensation of spinning 1000 mph and traveling outwards at 67,000 mph through space ?


----------



## Conporbos (Oct 11, 2017)

You don't get a sensation of movement because you are an insignificant spec anchored down by gravity on a massive planet. You can't comprehend the speed because every celestial body is moving in relative motion. When you drive on the highway at 70mph with other cars traveling the same speed, does that mean they're not moving?


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Buddy, you should pay attention. Each one of those points has been thoroughly discredited. What would you think about a person who, despite being told the truth, continues to ramble about something illogical? 

I have a solar filter for my telescope. I can guarantee you that the sun is not visible after sunset until sunrise the next morning. My telescope system weighs over 100 lbs. and cost many thousands of dollars. I can pinpoint Olympus Mons. If I can see and photograph a mountain that is 34,000,000 miles away, why can't I see Mt Everest which is less than 8,000 miles away? I have photographed objects that are 700,000,000 light years away. Don't tell me I'm missing a star that is a mere eight light minutes away.

To scientists, there is no such thing as the law of perspective. There may be a principle of perspective that states something like as an object approaches the viewer, the larger it will appear, and vice versa. With today's optics and sensors, an object will not disappear as it gets farther away. One simply needs better optics or sensors. An object will seem to disappear only if another object blocks the viewer's line of sight.

The type of flag anyone uses has no relevance to this subject.

Humans do not sense speed, they sense acceleration. Humans can measure speed but speed is relative. Someone in the early 20th century had a good paper on the theory of relativity. Read it, learn it, understand it. That same person expanded on Newton's gravitational laws. He changed the world. Open your mind to the wonders that are present.

As a side note. I bought one of my first telescopes to see what was going on at area 51. I don't trust governments. I do trust the collective wisdom of billions of people. Aristotle, and those after him, had no incentive to fool the people. In fact, many proposed ideas that warranted the death penalty from those in charge, mainly the church. Want to see a really evil organization? Study the catholic church. That's coming from someone who attended catholic schools. Zues is as relevant as Christ.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I don’t believe water flushes in the opposite direction in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Conporbos said:


> You don't get a sensation of movement because you are an insignificant spec anchored down by gravity on a massive planet. You can't comprehend the speed because every celestial body is moving in relative motion. When you drive on the highway at 70mph with other cars traveling the same speed, does that mean they're not moving?


we are still insignificant specs on a roller coaster going ONLY 30 mph but we still feel it

try again



1.5xorbust said:


> I don't believe water flushes in the opposite direction in the Southern Hemisphere.


lol i seen these demonstrations....water always flows whichever way it starts, it doesnt just magically change directions due to a fake hemi"sphere"

try it yourself sometime



bsliv said:


> Buddy, you should pay attention. Each one of those points has been thoroughly discredited. What would you think about a person who, despite being told the truth, continues to ramble about something illogical?
> 
> I have a solar filter for my telescope. I can guarantee you that the sun is not visible after sunset until sunrise the next morning. My telescope system weighs over 100 lbs. and cost many thousands of dollars. I can pinpoint Olympus Mons. If I can see and photograph a mountain that is 34,000,000 miles away, why can't I see Mt Everest which is less than 8,000 miles away? I have photographed objects that are 700,000,000 light years away. Don't tell me I'm missing a star that is a mere eight light minutes away.
> 
> ...


go on a street and watch a car drive away, it gets smaller and smaller and eventually disappears from view, thats law of perspective....any scientist that doesn't know what that is is a shill


----------



## Conporbos (Oct 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> we are still insignificant specs on a roller coaster going 30 mph but we still feel it
> 
> try again
> 
> ...


You just contradicted your own argument. You asked me why we don't feel the speed and motion of the planet moving. I gave you the answer. Now you say that we do feel the motion of the planet? No. You try again.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Conporbos said:


> You just contradicted your own argument. You asked me why we don't feel the speed and motion of the planet moving. I gave you the answer. Now you say that we do feel the motion of the planet? No. You try again.


i said you don't feel the planet moving because youre not moving

you do feel the roller coaster moving because you are moving

pay attention


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

This thread is simultaneously the most infuriating and hilarious one going at the moment. Sometimes I lose track of which is which.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> go on a street and watch a car drive away, it gets smaller and smaller and eventually disappears from view, thats law of perspective....any scientist that doesn't know what that is is a shill


If the earth were flat, it wouldn't disappear. If the earth were a sphere, it would disappear. Why can't I see Mt Everest?

A shill for what? Did NASA plant me here? Or maybe the UN? Regardless, I'd rather be thought a shill than an idiot.



jaystonepk said:


> This thread is simultaneously the most infuriating and hilarious one going at the moment. Sometimes I lose track of which is which.


Don't get infuriated. I have my doubts as to whether anyone can be stubborn enough to ignore the obvious and believe the absurd.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bsliv said:


> If the earth were flat, it wouldn't disappear. If the earth were a sphere, it would disappear. Why can't I see Mt Everest?


Have you read anything in this thread ? I think 90% of my posts were cluing everyone in on what the Law of Perspective is. I'm going to assume you simply just don't get it and aren't really slow so I'm going to explain it again.

We can not see forever. We don't have an infinite amount of vision. We can only see so far because as objects move away from us they get smaller and smaller until they disappear from view. The objects don't disappear because they are going around the other side of the curvature of a supposed spherical earth. They simply go out of view. If you magnify the object it comes right back into view. There is a formula for how much curvature takes place based on the official size of the earth. Over like 40 miles objects should be behind the curve of the earth as seen on numerous videos on youtube but they are not, nor are they leaning which they should be if the earth was a sphere.

https://www.redbubble.com/people/fl...b11-a199-4687-a711-d0f9281e5ad9&ref=shop_grid

here is a sample video


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

My telescope can see a mountain 34,000,000 miles away. Mt Everest is 8,000 miles away. Shouldn't my telescope be able to see Mt Everest?

Artists use the principle of perspective. Science, not so much.

Don't waste your time watching the video, its a load of crap.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bsliv said:


> My telescope can see a mountain 34,000,000 miles away. Mt Everest is 8,000 miles away. Shouldn't my telescope be able to see Mt Everest?
> 
> Artists use the principle of perspective. Science, not so much.


lol so who's telling you that you are seeing 34,000,000 miles away ? lmao


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol so who's telling you that you are seeing 34,000,000 miles away ? lmao


The most intelligent people the world has ever known. And confirmed by people who have devoted their lives to understanding our universe. Now answer my question.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bsliv said:


> The most intelligent people the world has ever known. And confirmed by people who have devoted their lives to understanding our universe. Now answer my question.


In order to answer your question I would have to actually believe your telescope can see 34,000,000 miles away, which is so hilarious I don't really know whether you actually believe what you are saying.

The people pushing the spinning ball earth nonsense are the ones telling you to believe you can see 34,000,000 miles away.

You talked about Geometry 101. Tell me the formula you came up with that describes how you found you can see 34,000,000 miles away.

Feel free to use the pythagorean theorem.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

TBone said:


> A flat-earther who witnessed this week's SpaceX launch says it was a hoax - and that Elon Musk has been 'groomed' to help fool people into thinking intergalactic travel is possible. Justin Harvey, 30, saw the rocket take off from his home in Orlando, Florida, on Tuesday but is convinced the craft ended up landing in the Atlantic Ocean.
> 
> He thinks the launch, and other space exploration, is an elaborate hoax to distract people from the existence of other lands beyond an 'ice ring' that surrounds Earth at the North and South
> 
> ...


he might be an idiot but least he doesn't accept & complete rides for people on uber x or pool going less than 10 miles & working for free oh wait ....causation? correlation?


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> In order to answer your question I would have to actually believe your telescope can see 34,000,000 miles away, which is so hilarious I don't really know whether you actually believe what you are saying.
> 
> The people pushing the spinning ball earth nonsense are the ones telling you to believe you can see 34,000,000 miles away.
> 
> ...


Do you know how an optical rangefinder works? Cassini used the same principle to measure the distance to mars. That was 400 years ago. Today, we've sent radios to the planets. By knowing the speed at which radio waves travel and the time it takes to communicate, we can figure distance. We can also bounce radar and lasers off the planets and wait for the return. Three different methods and they agree with each other. Seems pretty solid to me.

The moon is much smaller than the earth. It takes me about 30 shots to get a full moon image. Its a composite image.

Your binoculars provide something like 6x magnification. My telescope with a 8mm eyepiece and a 2x barlow provides 587.5x magnification.

Why can't I see Mt Everest?


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

bsliv said:


> Why can't I see Mt Everest?


Cloudy day? Conveniently every time you're trying to look for it. Maybe somebody just put a really big mirror in front of your telescope. I'm eagerly waiting for our special friends response to your question. Should be good for a chuckle at least.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bsliv said:


> Do you know how an optical rangefinder works? Cassini used the same principle to measure the distance to mars. That was 400 years ago. Today, we've sent radios to the planets. By knowing the speed at which radio waves travel and the time it takes to communicate, we can figure distance. We can also bounce radar and lasers off the planets and wait for the return. Three different methods and they agree with each other. Seems pretty solid to me.
> 
> The moon is much smaller than the earth. It takes me about 30 shots to get a full moon image. Its a composite image.
> 
> ...


lol again, you are assuming that there is a mars out there.....all it is is a "wandering star" or a "planet".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classical_planet

The Freemasons took the definition of a planet and tried changing it to an object out in space in this bs universe they came up with.

I already showed you the video of 6 of the 7 supposedly dead Challenger space shuttle astronauts that were found alive and well, even using the same name and with two of them springing up a twin that has no birth records, but here it is again. Perhaps you didn't want to watch it for some strange reason because it would be crystal clear that NASA is fake so here it is again.

As I shown already, all rocket launches start near an ocean, the rocket takes off a lil bit up, goes straight to the side, and out into the ocean. Nobody is ever on board. When the shuttles supposedly land, they are supposed to be using a glider, but as has been demonstrated in numerous recorded videos put on youtube, they always use a motorized plane when they land, likely coming from a ship in the ocean.






this is a documentary on a video that a NASA official accidentally sent to a flat earth researcher that shows the raw footage from when Buzz Aldrin and friends faked the Apollo 11 moon mission. There is even a guy who followed Buzz around all his life with a Bible asking him to simply swear on the Bible that he went to the moon. Guess what, he never ever swore on the Bible. He even punched the guy he was so mad.






this is a clip where a guy talks about a documentary that Ron Howard did where he says they faked the 69 moon mission but actually did go to the moon in 70, which is hilarious to say the least lol






here's a video on the harnesses that NASA uses to fake all of the supposed ISS videos lol they record those videos in Zero G flights which cause weightlessness in 60 seconds bouts.






regarding that optical rangefinder nonsense, this page states the way they do it is to bounce waves off mirrors they placed on the moon lol ??? as shown above, we never went to the moon so I don't even need to research any further on this lol

https://phys.org/news/2014-05-distance-moon.html



> Now, we can bounce powerful lasers off the mirrors placed on the Lunar surface by the Apollo Astronauts.
> 
> Read more at: https://phys.org/news/2014-05-distance-moon.html#jCp


just watch some clips of this guy asking Buzz Aldrin to swear on the Bible that he went to the moon

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=buzz+aldrin+bible


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol again, you are assuming that there is a mars out there.....all it is is a "wandering star" or a "planet".
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classical_planet
> 
> ...


All the nonsense you just spewed out is irrelevant to the fact the earth is an oblate sphere. NASA could be a fake (it isn't). That doesn't make the earth flat. I've seen Mars. I've seen it rotate. It is not a star. Phobos and Deimos are not stars, I've seen them obit Mars. You can see them, too.

You probably don't remember Sputnik. The ISS is visible to the naked eye. It didn't used to be there. See for yourself.

Don't believe there is a mirror on the moon? Watch someone bounce a laser off it. See for yourself.

The wiki article states that before the concept of planets existed (before we could see them clearly) they were thought to be star. That notion ended 500 years ago.

Rangefinders aren't real? You can buy one for > $100.

How does a lunar eclipse work? Why does Venus go thru phases? Why can't I see Mt Everest from my backyard?

Posting videos that have nothing to do with the shape of the earth doesn't help your cause.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bsliv said:


> All the nonsense you just spewed out is irrelevant to the fact the earth is an oblate sphere. NASA could be a fake (it isn't). That doesn't make the earth flat. I've seen Mars. I've seen it rotate. It is not a star. Phobos and Deimos are not stars, I've seen them obit Mars. You can see them, too.
> 
> You probably don't remember Sputnik. The ISS is visible to the naked eye. It didn't used to be there. See for yourself.
> 
> ...


lol you believe all the stuff the same NASA that you admit is fake keeps throwing at you

im pretty sure buzz put a 7 eleven big gulp cup on the moon when he swung by, see if you can find it lol


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol you believe all the stuff the same NASA that you admit is fake keeps throwing at you
> 
> im pretty sure buzz put a 7 eleven big gulp cup on the moon when he swung by, see if you can find it lol


Your lack of reading comprehension is showing. I never stated NASA was faking anything.

I'm pretty sure Buzz didn't have any 7-11 gear.

I took these Mars pics. http://site.lvhost2.com:82/basii/mars.html

NASA was started in the late 1950's. Who do you blame for the previous 2000 years of scientific discoveries? NASA is in competition with Russian, Chinese, European, and Japanese space agencies. Are they deceptive too? The only group I can think of that may follow a flat earth view is ISIS. But they believe in flying horses too. They'd love to live in a 15th century world. I'd like to see the 22nd century.

How does a lunar eclipse work? Why does Venus go thru phases? Why can't I see Mt Everest from my backyard?


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

I’m about a bottle of wine into my evening so I’m just going to come out and say it. Uberdriverfornow, you are a complete ****ing idiot. Please sterilize yourself.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

We need to give our flat earth warrior some credit here. There have been many profound statements made so in honor and with a toast to all, I celebrate persistence to the cause, and present the best of the best.........

** "The only windows on planes have a fish eye look to em. That's why everything is curved when looking out of em not just earth."

** "Just because you are a few feet up doesn't mean you're going to see any further, the law of perspective is a law for distance, not height."

** "But on this flat earth surface as you rise up you see further outwards, meaning the horizon rises up and outwards."

** "No idea what is being defined as "atmospheric distortion" as you are using it. Since it has the word "sphere" in it I would need to research what this is supposed to be before I can answer this question."

** "The sun and moon are clearly spherical, which is why they are always the same shape."

** "Planets used to be called "wandering stars". And that's because that's all they are, stars that wander"

** "You don't know how big earth is because you've never measured it. I don't know how big earth is because I haven't measured it."

** "I haven't done any scientific calculation to figure out how far away the sun is. I would need to know how big it is."

** "If you watch a car drive away from you it will get smaller and smaller until it disappears from view. This is why the sun and moon disappear, as they move 40 miles or so away they disappear beyond the horizon."

** "Then when it goes out of view, you grab your trusty telescope and it comes right back into view again. lol"

** "I would guesstimate based on how far we can see that the sun and moon are less than 100 miles away from us."

** "Depending on how big the sun is, it could be 500 miles away, if it's big enough for a big part of earth to see."

** "If I spin in place 5 times I get dizzy. The reason why ? 'Cause I'm actually moving. Same thing if I roll on the ground 5 times."

** "The earth isn't flat, just the surface that we live on is."

** "The earth's surface is flat because it is flat."

Well said my friend


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

jaystonepk said:


> I'm about a bottle of wine into my evening so I'm just going to come out and say it. Uberdriverfornow, you are a complete &%[email protected]!*ing idiot. Please sterilize yourself.


spoken like a true guy thats trying to come to grips with that fact that he's been duped all his life



bsliv said:


> Your lack of reading comprehension is showing. I never stated NASA was faking anything.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Buzz didn't have any 7-11 gear.
> 
> ...


if you watch the videos showing the NASA hoaxes using harnesses and shit at the supposed ISS, you'll obviously see fakers from all of the countries puttin on the same smoke and mirrors show, so yes there are Freemasons from all over the world foolin the masses.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Schizophrenia is a mental disorder characterized by abnormal social behavior and failure to understand reality. Common symptoms include false beliefs, unclear or confused thinking, hearing voices that other do not, reduced social engagement and emotional expression, and a lack of motivation.

I'm not a doctor but ...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bsliv said:


> Schizophrenia is a mental disorder characterized by abnormal social behavior and failure to understand reality. Common symptoms include false beliefs, unclear or confused thinking, hearing voices that other do not, reduced social engagement and emotional expression, and a lack of motivation.
> 
> I'm not a doctor but ...


...but someone that believes in far-fetched ideas like the earth is a sphere spinning 1000 mph in place and outwards at 67,000 and that he can see mirrors placed on mars should be locked up in a mental institution.


----------



## Conporbos (Oct 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> spoken like a true guy thats trying to come to grips with that fact that he's been duped all his life
> 
> if you watch the videos showing the NASA hoaxes using harnesses and shit at the supposed ISS, you'll obviously see fakers from all of the countries puttin on the same smoke and mirrors show, so yes there are Freemasons from all over the world foolin the masses


Your conspiracy theory is probably THE WEAKEST one out there. You think that everybody in the world has coordinated to keep this delusion of yours a secret? What purpose would that even serve?

Did you ever take any type of science course to establish the basics? I minored in astronomy during my college days and I can assure you that REAL knowledge is fascinating and will enable you to learn some amazing things about the workings of the universe and how brilliant people compiled these discoveries. If you can't get passed the basics with your relig-o-science you'll never get to enjoy the truly fascinating next level stuff.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Conporbos said:


> Your conspiracy theory is probably THE WEAKEST one out there. You think that everybody in the world has coordinated to keep this delusion of yours a secret? What purpose would that even serve?
> 
> Did you ever take any type of science course to establish the basics? I minored in astronomy during my college days and I can assure you that REAL knowledge is fascinating and will enable you to learn some amazing things about the workings of the universe and how brilliant people compiled these discoveries. If you can't get passed the basics with your relig-o-science you'll never get to enjoy the truly fascinating next level stuff.


I'm not the one with the crazy ideas, its the people pushing the crazy idea that the earth is a 1000 mph spinning sphere and believing that ridiculous idea.

Perhap you think people should believe in Santa Claus and the easter bunny too.

And it's not a theory, it's factually proven that the earth is not a sphere nor is it moving in any capacity.

I have completely destroyed all of your arguments that anyone should believe those far-fetched delusions.

Completely destroyed. You are unable to counter any of the facts I presented.

The only people that are delusional are the people believing those delusions.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Did the voices tell you there is a mirror on Mars that can be seen from Earth?


----------



## Conporbos (Oct 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm not the one with the crazy ideas, its the people pushing the crazy idea that the earth is a 1000 mph spinning sphere and believing that ridiculous idea.
> 
> Perhap you think people should believe in Santa Claus and the easter bunny too.
> 
> ...


This is about as hopeless as arguing politics with your dog.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bsliv said:


> Did the voices tell you there is a mirror on Mars that can be seen from Earth?


lol now you're hearing voices ? that doesn't bode well for your mental state, when combined with you thinking the earth is spinning through space



Conporbos said:


> This is about as hopeless as arguing politics with your dog.


that's just cause you have no argument

just pick a different subject and you might just win for a change


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

If the earth was flat...

We wouldn't have spent thousands of years trying to figure out how to accurately draw the earth on a flat piece of paper...

BOOM!

Argument won..

If the earth was in fact flat... there would be only one way to draw a map of the earth.

Not an endless variety of them,

My favorite is the Dymaxion map










You can print it out and fold it into a globe.










You want more proof?

Build yer own dang space ship and launch yourself to the moon. Then take a pic of the earth and send it to me.

Us globers have done all this... it's time for you to prove us wrong.

http://www.antarcticaflights.com.au/

*THE WORLD'S MOST UNIQUE DAY TOUR*
*ANTARCTICA IN A DAY*

SIGHTSEEING FLIGHTS OVER ANTARCTICA FROM AUSTRALIA
We operate one day sightseeing flights over Antarctica departing from Australia every summer. Taking around 12 hours, the flights are the easiest way to view this great white Continent. No passports are needed and you are kept warm and safe with a drink in hand while our privately chartered Qantas 747 glides effortlessly over amazing scenery.

It's just a few grand and it departs from Australia...

Go take some pics of the wall for me, i dare you to put your money where your mouth is. I dare you...


----------

